# Presunto tradimento



## Dylan dog (22 Novembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
Comunque sempre insieme, cerchiamo di vederci il più possibile e solo dopo 10 mesi andiamo a convivere. Non usciamo mai divisi e facciamo tutto insieme. Si è un pò patetico ma la abbiamo impostata così.
Lei trova lavoro in questo posto dove c'è un povero sfigato che la assilla e me lo dice.
Al che da qualche giorno la vedo strana e essendo stato un traditore di prima categoria percepisco segnali. Si porta il telefono anche in bagno, sempre silenzioso, inzia a dire che dovremmo uscire divisi ed è strana.Davvero se mi metto a raccontare quello che combinavo vi si accappona la pelle. Ma a lei volevo dare solo il meglio di me.
Allora ieri sera in camera gli vibra il telefono e io prima di lei guardo chi è. Praticamente è lo sfigato che si scambiavano messaggi in  whatsapp e nell'ultimo lei diceva che ero diventato sospettoso e non so che. Mi sono letto la chat ma non c'era scritto nulla di che a parte che lui non sopporta questa situazione e nomiglioli del cazzo. Dopo litigate, grida pianti etc. Lei rimane sempre sulla linea che è un amico che le sta vicino e conoscendomi se me lo diceva gli rompevo il cranio( ha ragione). Dice che a lavoro la aiuta e si sono sentiti solo quella sera. Lei lo vede solo come un'amico e che non ci farebbe mai niente. Mi vuole sposare e cazzate varie.ma sembrava convincente e convinta. Io gli ho detto anche che se voleva fare i cazzi suoi me ne sarei andato e aveva strada libera. Mi ha risposto di no che non è un mostro e non mi tradirebbe mai. Per me l'orgoglio vale tanto e solo per questo la stavo lasciando. Io adesso ho il dubbio che non mi dica tutta la veritá perchè sá benissimo che me ne andrei e non la vorrei più vedere. Voi cosa dite? Lei dice sempre che era tutto solo in amicizia e basta. Io gli sto dando tutto quello che posso darglie mi ricambia con questa merda


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

Benvenuto!
La prima cosa che mi viene da scrivere è che la vita ti sta ripagando per quello che hai fatto in passato.
Va bè l'ho scritta perchè mica mi posso tenere tutto dentro no?
Passando ad altro, potrebbe essere che non ci sia nulla tra loro e che le precauzioni che lei ha adottato, tipo telefono silenzioso ecc, siano dovute al fatto che conoscendoti, come hai confermato tu, non avresti accettato neanche un'amicizia tra i due.
Certo che se ci fosse dell'altro, avendo tu dei sospetti e lei lo sa, starà più accorta e ti sarà difficile capire come stanno le cose.
Penso che devi darti tempo, cercare di capire che sta succedendo e poi potrai tirare le somme.


----------



## Dylan dog (22 Novembre 2012)

Penso che ho già pagato per quello che ho fatto dato che ho passato 8 anni della mia vita con delle stronze allucinanti. Comunque se il tuo ragazzo ti offre via libera e tu vuoi fare dell'altro perchè non accettare e basta? Io penso che per adesso non sia successo niente a parte messaggi e parlarsi al lavoro. Visto che a lei tengo cosa faccio? Prendo il cranio del coglione, lo svito e ci cago dentro?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
> Comunque sempre insieme, cerchiamo di vederci il più possibile e solo dopo 10 mesi andiamo a convivere. Non usciamo mai divisi e facciamo tutto insieme. Si è un pò patetico ma la abbiamo impostata così.
> Lei trova lavoro in questo posto dove c'è un povero sfigato che la assilla e me lo dice.
> Al che da qualche giorno la vedo strana e essendo stato un traditore di prima categoria percepisco segnali. Si porta il telefono anche in bagno, sempre silenzioso, inzia a dire che dovremmo uscire divisi ed è strana.Davvero se mi metto a raccontare quello che combinavo vi si accappona la pelle. Ma a lei volevo dare solo il meglio di me.
> Allora ieri sera in camera gli vibra il telefono e io prima di lei guardo chi è. Praticamente è lo sfigato che si scambiavano messaggi in  whatsapp e nell'ultimo lei diceva che ero diventato sospettoso e non so che. Mi sono letto la chat ma non c'era scritto nulla di che a parte che lui non sopporta questa situazione e nomiglioli del cazzo. Dopo litigate, grida pianti etc. Lei rimane sempre sulla linea che è un amico che le sta vicino e conoscendomi se me lo diceva gli rompevo il cranio( ha ragione). Dice che a lavoro la aiuta e si sono sentiti solo quella sera. Lei lo vede solo come un'amico e che non ci farebbe mai niente. Mi vuole sposare e cazzate varie.ma sembrava convincente e convinta. Io gli ho detto anche che se voleva fare i cazzi suoi me ne sarei andato e aveva strada libera. Mi ha risposto di no che non è un mostro e non mi tradirebbe mai. Per me l'orgoglio vale tanto e solo per questo la stavo lasciando. Io adesso ho il dubbio che non mi dica tutta la veritá perchè sá benissimo che me ne andrei e non la vorrei più vedere. Voi cosa dite? Lei dice sempre che era tutto solo in amicizia e basta. Io gli sto dando tutto quello che posso darglie mi ricambia con questa merda


Ciao Dylan!

Tu sei nato con la camicia!
Cioè, una femmina più che troia non può diventare, al massimo ingrassa, invecchia, inacidisce, s'indurisce e non tace mai...
Ma chi credi abbia la donna perfetta al proprio fianco?
Tu dici che sei un gran traditore e hai deciso di darle solo il meglio.
Cioè, fai 2+2 e dalle il 22 che ne risulta!
Falla becca nel migliore dei modo possibili, e ripetutamente, e violentemente, e con donne, uomini, animali e forme di vita e non, che neppure si sogna!
E poi le corna che uno sfigato ti fa non sono vere corna, così come non sono veri serpentelli e delfini quelle caramelline zuccherose e molli che vendoono a 12 euro al Kg alle fiere di paese.
Quindi stai tranquillo: le corna valgono solo se te le fa uno meglio di te, e tu godi di una feroce autostima, smodata quanto meritatissima per il patto d'acciaio tra contattore e contraente, unsomma, un'alchimia perfetta.
E fare gli occhi neri a qualcuno è pure fargli risparmiare sul mascara, il che in tempi di crisi gli farebbe pure piacere e tu non vuoi aggiungere piacere al piacere che già la tua donzella gli ha fornito?
Sarebbe il danno oltre alla beffa, per te intendo, perchè per lui forse sarebbe la stessa cosa, ma con più divertimento, ma anche meno, ma la quantità è irrilevante, di te.
Riassumendo:
Sposatela!

Ciao!


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
> Comunque sempre insieme, cerchiamo di vederci il più possibile e solo dopo 10 mesi andiamo a convivere. Non usciamo mai divisi e facciamo tutto insieme. Si è un pò patetico ma la abbiamo impostata così.
> Lei trova lavoro in questo posto dove c'è un povero sfigato che la assilla e me lo dice.
> Al che da qualche giorno la vedo strana e essendo stato un traditore di prima categoria percepisco segnali. Si porta il telefono anche in bagno, sempre silenzioso, inzia a dire che dovremmo uscire divisi ed è strana.Davvero se mi metto a raccontare quello che combinavo vi si accappona la pelle. Ma a lei volevo dare solo il meglio di me.
> Allora ieri sera in camera gli vibra il telefono e io prima di lei guardo chi è. Praticamente è lo sfigato che si scambiavano messaggi in  whatsapp e nell'ultimo lei diceva che ero diventato sospettoso e non so che. Mi sono letto la chat ma non c'era scritto nulla di che a parte che lui non sopporta questa situazione e nomiglioli del cazzo. Dopo litigate, grida pianti etc. Lei rimane sempre sulla linea che è un amico che le sta vicino e conoscendomi se me lo diceva gli rompevo il cranio( ha ragione). Dice che a lavoro la aiuta e si sono sentiti solo quella sera. Lei lo vede solo come un'amico e che non ci farebbe mai niente. Mi vuole sposare e cazzate varie.ma sembrava convincente e convinta. Io gli ho detto anche che se voleva fare i cazzi suoi me ne sarei andato e aveva strada libera. Mi ha risposto di no che non è un mostro e non mi tradirebbe mai. Per me l'orgoglio vale tanto e solo per questo la stavo lasciando. Io adesso ho il dubbio che non mi dica tutta la veritá perchè sá benissimo che me ne andrei e non la vorrei più vedere. Voi cosa dite? Lei dice sempre che era tutto solo in amicizia e basta. Io gli sto dando tutto quello che posso darglie mi ricambia con questa merda


cont_cornutoni_plus plus_tradimento.net = cont_cornutoni__plus plus_tradimento.net +1;

ahahahahah


----------



## Dylan (22 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Dylan!
> 
> Tu sei nato con la camicia!
> Cioè, una femmina più che troia non può diventare, al massimo ingrassa, invecchia, inacidisce, s'indurisce e non tace mai...
> ...


Tu stai male  
Dopo aver trafitto di tutto in passato ho capito che vale la pena cercare qualcuno che ti sia sempre vicino e che pensi prima a te che a lei. Vi assicuro che non sono ne romantico ne dolce. Sono un semi-armadio di 26 anni che vuole solo tornare a casa dalla propria moglie, ragazza, convivente, quello che è e non pensare alla giornataccia passata al lavoro.
Qua andiamo fuori 3d.
Ragazze ma che senso ha rimanere con una persona se se ne vuole un altra? Paura di cambiare? Come posso capire se mi ha detto la verità ho preso in giro?


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Penso che ho già pagato per quello che ho fatto dato che ho passato 8 anni della mia vita con delle stronze allucinanti. Comunque se il tuo ragazzo ti offre via libera e tu vuoi fare dell'altro perchè non accettare e basta? Io penso che per adesso non sia successo niente a parte messaggi e parlarsi al lavoro. Visto che a lei tengo cosa faccio? *Prendo il cranio del coglione, lo svito e ci cago dentro*?



Potrebbe essere un opzione, ma in assenza di prove forse per adesso è meglio accantonare :mrgreen:

Non te la prendere per la prima parte della mia risposta, ti avevo avvisato no?

Siccome ci tieni a lei, aspetta, non prendere decisioni affrettate di cui potresti pentirti, concedile il beneficio del dubbio.


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Caro dylan*

Caro dylan  quelli come te faccio fatica a comprenderli!Ti scopi la donna di un amico,quindi sei una merdella, la tua lei ancora peggio,e cmq decidi di metterti accanto una donna che sicuramente non ha dei grandi valori ed una grande moralità e correttezza, adesso hai paura che possa finire incastrata sotto un altro pisello,e ti incazzi dei suoi comportamenti scorretti????Insomma credi di aver il pisello d'oro?Adesso caro mio ti tieni questa strappa filetti a tradimento,e vivrai sempre con il cruccio di vedertela tornare a casa più "elastica"del solito,e non rompere i coglioni,perchè la colpa è solo la tua, ne convieni????


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Tu stai male
> Dopo aver trafitto di tutto in passato ho capito che vale la pena cercare qualcuno che ti sia sempre vicino e che pensi prima a te che a lei. Vi assicuro che non sono ne romantico ne dolce. Sono un semi-armadio di 26 anni che vuole solo tornare a casa dalla propria moglie, ragazza, convivente, quello che è e non pensare alla giornataccia passata al lavoro.
> Qua andiamo fuori 3d.
> Ragazze ma che senso ha rimanere con una persona se se ne vuole un altra? Paura di cambiare? Come posso capire se mi ha detto la verità ho preso in giro?


te devi parti' dar presupposto che se te metti co' na troja che prima cornificava l'artri, prima o poi tocchera' a te...

anzi toccato, me correggo...

ahahahahah


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

*Esimio Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Caro dylan quelli come te faccio fatica a comprenderli!Ti scopi la donna di un amico,quindi sei una merdella, la tua lei ancora peggio,e cmq decidi di metterti accanto una donna che sicuramente non ha dei grandi valori ed una grande moralità e correttezza, adesso hai paura che possa finire incastrata sotto un altro pisello,e ti incazzi dei suoi comportamenti scorretti????Insomma credi di aver il pisello d'oro?Adesso caro mio ti tieni questa strappa filetti a tradimento,e vivrai sempre con il cruccio di vedertela tornare a casa più "elastica"del solito,e non rompere i coglioni,perchè la colpa è solo la tua, ne convieni????




Buongiorno Esimio!
Comprendo il suo intervento, ma il ragazzo è cosciente di aver fatto qualcosa di poco carino. Adesso è cambiato, fa il serio, cerca aiuto, aiutiamolo su!


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Tu stai male
> Come posso capire se mi ha detto la verità ho preso in giro?


Ma no!
Te stai scannando lo scannabile senza lo scannozzo!
Stai manzo e piantala!
E mica credere di diventare il capo dei seri se t'ammappi la tonna di tozze!
Hai solo che da perdere guadagnandola così come da guadagnare perdendola, cioè, facci ancora du' conti, prima che diventino marchesi ed issino la bandiara rossa: mica ci hai nulla da perdere a sposare una troia?
E' esperta e vacca a letto e vacca e esperta fuori, cioè, rispetto ad una normale e seria ci ha il vantaggio dell'essere vacca anche a letto, cioè, il tuo letto, con te dentro, al letto intendo, ed a lei anche!
Na roba grassa!
Mica no sturoduro qualunque!

Pensaci!
E sposala!


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Penso che ho già pagato per quello che ho fatto dato che ho passato 8 anni della mia vita con delle stronze allucinanti.
> Non e' che col tuo comportamento ne cercassi di migliori.
> Comunque se il tuo ragazzo ti offre via libera e tu vuoi fare dell'altro perchè non accettare e basta?
> Forse perche' dopo aver svolazzato tutto il giorno su cazzo qua e cazzo la',alla sera va bene tornare al porto tranquillo col miserabile beccaccione che lega al molo cornuto il canapo del barchino lercio di sperma alieno?
> ...


Soluzione oltremodo brillante!
Certamente se la trovassi in camera intenta a soddisfare un colossale vibratore,ti metteresti a picchiare il vibratore,no?
E cosi' la questione sarebbe risolta alla radice,perche' non ci sono altri vibratori al mondo.
E se anche ce ne fossero tu li picchieresti tutti.
Ed ogni volta avresti risolto il problema.


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Dott milli*

Egregia milli,se mi metto accanto una con le mutande estroverse,non posso pretendere che quelle mutande diventino morigerate no?la natura di quel culo è espansiva,si tenesse una donna così,perchè non c'è soluzione,non possiamo cambiare le persone a nostro piacimento o a nostra convenienza!


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Egregia milli,se mi metto accanto una con le mutande estroverse,non posso pretendere che quelle mutande diventino morigerate no?la natura di quel culo è espansiva,si tenesse una donna così,perchè non c'è soluzione,non possiamo cambiare le persone a nostro piacimento o a nostra convenienza!



Possiamo dire che è partito con il vantaggio, visto che la conosceva da prima può sapere agevolmente dove ella vuol andare a parare.


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

Divina creatura,è partito sapendo e ha pensato di redimere quello che la natura impedisce di redimere!Non puoi pensare di far sparire il languore anale a tua convenienza!!!


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Egregia milli,se mi metto accanto una con le mutande estroverse,non posso pretendere che quelle mutande diventino morigerate no?la natura di quel culo è espansiva,si tenesse una donna così,perchè non c'è soluzione,non possiamo cambiare le persone a nostro piacimento o a nostra convenienza!



parole sante

Grazie...mi hai evitato di scrivre...


----------



## Dylan (22 Novembre 2012)

Adesso ve spiego tutto. Io l'ho presa al mio amico perchè ci volevamo. Uscivamo insieme, si stava bene e non volendo fare le cose di nascoto abbiamo detto tutto assumendomi la responsabilità con lui e giustamente non mi parla più.
Nella vita solo i coglioni non cambiano idea e se sono stato una merda in passato non devo per forza esserelo nel futuro. Troia di qua troia di la. Questa ragazza è uscita di casa per me perchè non piacevo a sua mamma. Il punto qua non è che vi sto dicendo l'ho beccata con un cazzo di 30 cm nel culo e messaggi co scritto amore che bello c'hai duro il pisello. No un'amicizia che non mi ha detto perchè sono impulsivo e rabbioso. Qua voglio solo capì se è solo questo o come cazzo posso vedere se c'è dell'altro


----------



## Eretteo (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Adesso ve spiego tutto. Io l'ho presa al mio amico perchè ci volevamo. Uscivamo insieme, si stava bene e non volendo fare le cose di nascoto abbiamo detto tutto assumendomi la responsabilità con lui e giustamente non mi parla più.
> La donna di un amico e' intoccabile.
> Per sempre.
> E se proprio e' una bella gnocca,almeno per sei mesi.
> ...


Ci sono milioni di modi.
Rileggere i post precedenti.
O tornare indietro con la mente e pensare agli ultimi tempi.
O ascoltare il tuo istinto di ex cornificatore.
Ecc.....


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Adesso ve spiego tutto. Io l'ho presa al mio amico perchè ci volevamo. Uscivamo insieme, si stava bene e non volendo fare le cose di nascoto abbiamo detto tutto assumendomi la responsabilità con lui e giustamente non mi parla più.
> Nella vita solo i coglioni non cambiano idea e se sono stato una merda in passato non devo per forza esserelo nel futuro. Troia di qua troia di la. Questa ragazza è uscita di casa per me perchè non piacevo a sua mamma. Il punto qua non è che vi sto dicendo l'ho beccata con un cazzo di 30 cm nel culo e messaggi co scritto amore che bello c'hai duro il pisello. No un'amicizia che non mi ha detto perchè sono impulsivo e rabbioso. Qua voglio solo capì se è solo questo o come cazzo posso vedere se c'è dell'altro





Dylan dog ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
> ..............................


ma va a cagher.....


----------



## sparta_cus (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro dylan quelli come te faccio fatica a comprenderli!Ti scopi la donna di un amico,quindi sei una merdella, la tua lei ancora peggio,e cmq decidi di metterti accanto una donna che sicuramente non ha dei grandi valori ed una grande moralità e correttezza, adesso hai paura che possa finire incastrata sotto un altro pisello,e ti incazzi dei suoi comportamenti scorretti????Insomma credi di aver il pisello d'oro?Adesso caro mio ti tieni questa strappa filetti a tradimento,e vivrai sempre con il cruccio di vedertela tornare a casa più "elastica"del solito,e non rompere i coglioni,perchè la colpa è solo la tua, ne convieni????


Direi che il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza!


----------



## Dylan (22 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma va a cagher.....


Prima tu che ti seguo


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Prima tu che ti seguo


perche' nun sei autosufficiente?

me parevi un diversamente abile...

ahahahahah


----------



## Dylan (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro dylan  quelli come te faccio fatica a comprenderli!Ti scopi la donna di un amico,quindi sei una merdella, la tua lei ancora peggio,e cmq decidi di metterti accanto una donna che sicuramente non ha dei grandi valori ed una grande moralità e correttezza, adesso hai paura che possa finire incastrata sotto un altro pisello,e ti incazzi dei suoi comportamenti scorretti????Insomma credi di aver il pisello d'oro?Adesso caro mio ti tieni questa strappa filetti a tradimento,e vivrai sempre con il cruccio di vedertela tornare a casa più "elastica"del solito,e non rompere i coglioni,perchè la colpa è solo la tua, ne convieni????


Oscura purtoppo hai ragione. La soluzione per togliere ogni dubbio è una sola. Scannarla un ultima volta e appena svuotato lo scroto prendere baracche e burattini e fuori dai coglioni


----------



## Dylan (22 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' nun sei autosufficiente?
> 
> me parevi un diversamente abile...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ahahhahah spassosissimo. Per me sei un segaiolo che sta su sto sito per caga il cazzo alla gente. Ahahahahah che dici?


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Oscura purtoppo hai ragione. La soluzione per togliere ogni dubbio è una sola. Scannarla un ultima volta e appena svuotato lo scroto prendere baracche e burattini e fuori dai coglioni


questione de prospettiva....

magari e' lei che te scanna sempre...

beeeeeeeehhh....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Ahahhahah spassosissimo. Per me sei un segaiolo che sta su sto sito per caga il cazzo alla gente. Ahahahahah che dici?


pe' caga' er cazzo alla gente (generico)...no...

solo ai peerla come te che ce voleno cojona'...

ahahahah

so' preciso...

ahahahahah


----------



## Dylan (22 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pe' caga' er cazzo alla gente (generico)...no...
> 
> solo ai peerla come te che ce voleno cojona'...
> 
> ...


Ne devi aver prese di legnate. Vabbhe tanto qua a parte certi mentecatti non si hanno risposte serie. Vabbè stermy vattela a pija nel CUORE e se ti piace bella per te. Ciao gente


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Dylan*

Si,la mia paura è che tu sia coinvolto,in caso contrario potresti anche devastargli quelle natiche stanche e poi mollare...!


----------



## Eliade.temp (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
> Comunque sempre insieme, cerchiamo di vederci il più possibile e solo dopo 10 mesi andiamo a convivere. Non usciamo mai divisi e facciamo tutto insieme. Si è un pò patetico ma la abbiamo impostata così.
> Lei trova lavoro in questo posto dove c'è un povero sfigato che la assilla e me lo dice.
> Al che da qualche giorno la vedo strana e essendo stato un traditore di prima categoria percepisco segnali. Si porta il telefono anche in bagno, sempre silenzioso, inzia a dire che dovremmo uscire divisi ed è strana.Davvero se mi metto a raccontare quello che combinavo vi si accappona la pelle. Ma a lei volevo dare solo il meglio di me.
> Allora ieri sera in camera gli vibra il telefono e io prima di lei guardo chi è. Praticamente è lo sfigato che si scambiavano messaggi in  whatsapp e nell'ultimo lei diceva che ero diventato sospettoso e non so che. Mi sono letto la chat ma non c'era scritto nulla di che a parte che lui non sopporta questa situazione e nomiglioli del cazzo. Dopo litigate, grida pianti etc. Lei rimane sempre sulla linea che è un amico che le sta vicino e conoscendomi se me lo diceva gli rompevo il cranio( ha ragione). Dice che a lavoro la aiuta e si sono sentiti solo quella sera. Lei lo vede solo come un'amico e che non ci farebbe mai niente. Mi vuole sposare e cazzate varie.ma sembrava convincente e convinta. Io gli ho detto anche che se voleva fare i cazzi suoi me ne sarei andato e aveva strada libera. Mi ha risposto di no che non è un mostro e non mi tradirebbe mai. Per me l'orgoglio vale tanto e solo per questo la stavo lasciando. Io adesso ho il dubbio che non mi dica tutta la veritá perchè sá benissimo che me ne andrei e non la vorrei più vedere. Voi cosa dite? Lei dice sempre che era tutto solo in amicizia e basta. Io gli sto dando tutto quello che posso darglie mi ricambia con questa merda


Dico che secondo me ti ha tradito...non ti vuole lasciare perché:
1-non avrebbe scuse con l'altro
2-perderebbe comunque la faccia, se t'avesse detto ok.
3-etc.
L'amico le "sta vicino"? E perché? le è morto il gatto che ha bisogno di un "amico" vicino?


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,la mia paura è che tu sia coinvolto,in caso contrario potresti anche devastargli quelle natiche stanche e poi mollare...!


Ma che è un'associazione a delinquere?


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

No,sono solo autorevoli consigli!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

ah ok... scusa ma oggi non sono proprio in vena... bacini


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Anche se eri in vena faceva lo stesso!A te  si deve perdonare ogni cosa!!!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
> Comunque sempre insieme, cerchiamo di vederci il più possibile e solo dopo 10 mesi andiamo a convivere. Non usciamo mai divisi e facciamo tutto insieme. Si è un pò patetico ma la abbiamo impostata così.
> Lei trova lavoro in questo posto dove c'è un povero sfigato che la assilla e me lo dice.
> Al che da qualche giorno la vedo strana e essendo stato un traditore di prima categoria percepisco segnali. Si porta il telefono anche in bagno, sempre silenzioso, inzia a dire che dovremmo uscire divisi ed è strana.Davvero se mi metto a raccontare quello che combinavo vi si accappona la pelle. Ma a lei volevo dare solo il meglio di me.
> Allora ieri sera in camera gli vibra il telefono e io prima di lei guardo chi è. Praticamente è lo sfigato che si scambiavano messaggi in whatsapp e nell'ultimo lei diceva che ero diventato sospettoso e non so che. Mi sono letto la chat ma non c'era scritto nulla di che a parte che lui non sopporta questa situazione e nomiglioli del cazzo. Dopo litigate, grida pianti etc. Lei rimane sempre sulla linea che è un amico che le sta vicino e conoscendomi se me lo diceva gli rompevo il cranio( ha ragione). Dice che a lavoro la aiuta e si sono sentiti solo quella sera. Lei lo vede solo come un'amico e che non ci farebbe mai niente. Mi vuole sposare e cazzate varie.ma sembrava convincente e convinta. Io gli ho detto anche che se voleva fare i cazzi suoi me ne sarei andato e aveva strada libera. Mi ha risposto di no che non è un mostro e non mi tradirebbe mai. Per me l'orgoglio vale tanto e solo per questo la stavo lasciando. Io adesso ho il dubbio che non mi dica tutta la veritá perchè sá benissimo che me ne andrei e non la vorrei più vedere. Voi cosa dite? Lei dice sempre che era tutto solo in amicizia e basta. Io gli sto dando tutto quello che posso darglie mi ricambia con questa merda


bhè se invece di minacciare di mollarla o ti spaccare la faccia ad uno che in fondo si sta comportando esattamente come hai fatto tu in passato le avessi detto " amore qualsiasi cosa tu abbia fatto io ti perdonerei!" lei ti avrebbe detto la verità.

per volere sentire la verità bisogna essere disposti ad accettarla.

Ma la domanda che mi pongo è "ti sei spaccato il cranio e ci hai cagato dentro" quando tu hai fatto lo stesso ad un TUO AMICO????

minchia che bella l'amicizia! Fosse stato uno odiato che avresti fatto?? 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche se eri in vena faceva lo stesso!A te si deve perdonare ogni cosa!!!:rotfl:


Grazie


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
> Comunque sempre insieme, cerchiamo di vederci il più possibile e solo dopo 10 mesi andiamo a convivere. Non usciamo mai divisi e facciamo tutto insieme. Si è un pò patetico ma la abbiamo impostata così.
> Lei trova lavoro in questo posto dove c'è un povero sfigato che la assilla e me lo dice.
> Al che da qualche giorno la vedo strana e essendo stato un traditore di prima categoria percepisco segnali. Si porta il telefono anche in bagno, sempre silenzioso, inzia a dire che dovremmo uscire divisi ed è strana.Davvero se mi metto a raccontare quello che combinavo vi si accappona la pelle. Ma a lei volevo dare solo il meglio di me.
> Allora ieri sera in camera gli vibra il telefono e io prima di lei guardo chi è. Praticamente è lo sfigato che si scambiavano messaggi in  whatsapp e nell'ultimo lei diceva che ero diventato sospettoso e non so che. Mi sono letto la chat ma non c'era scritto nulla di che a parte che lui non sopporta questa situazione e nomiglioli del cazzo. Dopo litigate, grida pianti etc. Lei rimane sempre sulla linea che è un amico che le sta vicino e conoscendomi se me lo diceva gli rompevo il cranio( ha ragione). Dice che a lavoro la aiuta e si sono sentiti solo quella sera. Lei lo vede solo come un'amico e che non ci farebbe mai niente. Mi vuole sposare e cazzate varie.ma sembrava convincente e convinta. Io gli ho detto anche che se voleva fare i cazzi suoi me ne sarei andato e aveva strada libera. Mi ha risposto di no che non è un mostro e non mi tradirebbe mai. Per me l'orgoglio vale tanto e solo per questo la stavo lasciando. Io adesso ho il dubbio che non mi dica tutta la veritá perchè sá benissimo che me ne andrei e non la vorrei più vedere. Voi cosa dite? Lei dice sempre che era tutto solo in amicizia e basta. Io gli sto dando tutto quello che posso darglie mi ricambia con questa merda


Fa strano, per un veterano, sentire che nutre certi dubbi.

La risposta la conosci già, confermata dal fatto che vi privavate di spazi propri per mancanza di fiducia l'uno dell'altra.
In compenso pare che inizi ad essere un po' più riflessivo.


----------



## Valeniente (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
> Comunque sempre insieme, cerchiamo di vederci il più possibile e solo dopo 10 mesi andiamo a convivere. Non usciamo mai divisi e facciamo tutto insieme. Si è un pò patetico ma la abbiamo impostata così.
> Lei trova lavoro in questo posto dove c'è un povero sfigato che la assilla e me lo dice.
> Al che da qualche giorno la vedo strana e essendo stato un traditore di prima categoria percepisco segnali. Si porta il telefono anche in bagno, sempre silenzioso, inzia a dire che dovremmo uscire divisi ed è strana.Davvero se mi metto a raccontare quello che combinavo vi si accappona la pelle. Ma a lei volevo dare solo il meglio di me.
> Allora ieri sera in camera gli vibra il telefono e io prima di lei guardo chi è. Praticamente è lo sfigato che si scambiavano messaggi in  whatsapp e nell'ultimo lei diceva che ero diventato sospettoso e non so che. Mi sono letto la chat ma non c'era scritto nulla di che a parte che lui non sopporta questa situazione e nomiglioli del cazzo. Dopo litigate, grida pianti etc. Lei rimane sempre sulla linea che è un amico che le sta vicino e conoscendomi se me lo diceva gli rompevo il cranio( ha ragione). Dice che a lavoro la aiuta e si sono sentiti solo quella sera. Lei lo vede solo come un'amico e che non ci farebbe mai niente. Mi vuole sposare e cazzate varie.ma sembrava convincente e convinta. Io gli ho detto anche che se voleva fare i cazzi suoi me ne sarei andato e aveva strada libera. Mi ha risposto di no che non è un mostro e non mi tradirebbe mai. Per me l'orgoglio vale tanto e solo per questo la stavo lasciando. Io adesso ho il dubbio che non mi dica tutta la veritá perchè sá benissimo che me ne andrei e non la vorrei più vedere. Voi cosa dite? Lei dice sempre che era tutto solo in amicizia e basta. Io gli sto dando tutto quello che posso darglie mi ricambia con questa merda




Chi la fa l'aspetti!

Con gli amici si parla apertamente e non si nasconde il cellulare. Mio marito lo teneva sempre in tasca, lo portava in bagno, sono stata una stupida perchè prima non lo faceva, poi ho scoperto che aveva una, da sei anni!


----------



## Valeninte (22 Novembre 2012)

*storico messaggi e tabulati*



Dylan ha detto:


> Adesso ve spiego tutto. Io l'ho presa al mio amico perchè ci volevamo. Uscivamo insieme, si stava bene e non volendo fare le cose di nascoto abbiamo detto tutto assumendomi la responsabilità con lui e giustamente non mi parla più.
> Nella vita solo i coglioni non cambiano idea e se sono stato una merda in passato non devo per forza esserelo nel futuro. Troia di qua troia di la. Questa ragazza è uscita di casa per me perchè non piacevo a sua mamma. Il punto qua non è che vi sto dicendo l'ho beccata con un cazzo di 30 cm nel culo e messaggi co scritto amore che bello c'hai duro il pisello. No un'amicizia che non mi ha detto perchè sono impulsivo e rabbioso. Qua voglio solo capì se è solo questo o come cazzo posso vedere se c'è dell'altro


Potresti controllare lo storico dei messaggi, e registrandoti, ma devi avere in mano il suo cellulare ed il pin, i tabulati delle telefonate e messaggi degli ultimi sei mesi, preparati al peggio.


----------



## Sole (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro dylan  quelli come te faccio fatica a comprenderli!Ti scopi la donna di un amico,quindi sei una merdella, la tua lei ancora peggio,e cmq decidi di metterti accanto una donna che sicuramente non ha dei grandi valori ed una grande moralità e correttezza, adesso hai paura che possa finire incastrata sotto un altro pisello,e ti incazzi dei suoi comportamenti scorretti????Insomma credi di aver il pisello d'oro?Adesso caro mio ti tieni questa strappa filetti a tradimento,e vivrai sempre con il cruccio di vedertela tornare a casa più "elastica"del solito,e non rompere i coglioni,perchè la colpa è solo la tua, ne convieni????


Ogni tanto leggo qua e là e mi imbatto in queste perle :rotfl:


----------



## Dylan (22 Novembre 2012)

Boh oggi ci ho riparlato e continua a dire che è solo un amico e che vuole stare con me. Io gli ho tranquillamente detto che la perdonerei (bluff) e lei ha risposto che se avesse fatto una cosa del genere mi avrebbe lasciato lei. So che la mia situazione è strana forte per lo schifo che ho fatto al mio amico, per come l'abbiamo impostata per l'essere che ero. Il bello che dal momento che si usciva in compagnia sa quasi tutto quello che ho fatto. A lei tengo e mi sembra sincera anche se quello che ha fatto mi fà imbestialire. Tanto come il mio campanello da ex traditore ha suonato una volta quando qualcosa non andava, penso che suonerà la seconda se c'è del nuovo, e li bagagli alla mano e fuori dai coglioni. Si torna dai miei, non si paga l'affitto e mi cambio la moto con una bella hypermotard. Eccheccazzo


----------



## lunaiena (22 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
> Comunque sempre insieme, cerchiamo di vederci il più possibile e solo dopo 10 mesi andiamo a convivere. Non usciamo mai divisi e facciamo tutto insieme. Si è un pò patetico ma la abbiamo impostata così.
> Lei trova lavoro in questo posto dove c'è un povero sfigato che la assilla e me lo dice.
> Al che da qualche giorno la vedo strana e essendo stato un traditore di prima categoria percepisco segnali. Si porta il telefono anche in bagno, sempre silenzioso, inzia a dire che dovremmo uscire divisi ed è strana.Davvero se mi metto a raccontare quello che combinavo vi si accappona la pelle. Ma a lei volevo dare solo il meglio di me.
> Allora ieri sera in camera gli vibra il telefono e io prima di lei guardo chi è. Praticamente è lo sfigato che si scambiavano messaggi in  whatsapp e nell'ultimo lei diceva che ero diventato sospettoso e non so che. Mi sono letto la chat ma non c'era scritto nulla di che a parte che lui non sopporta questa situazione e nomiglioli del cazzo. Dopo litigate, grida pianti etc. Lei rimane sempre sulla linea che è un amico che le sta vicino e conoscendomi se me lo diceva gli rompevo il cranio( ha ragione). Dice che a lavoro la aiuta e si sono sentiti solo quella sera. Lei lo vede solo come un'amico e che non ci farebbe mai niente. Mi vuole sposare e cazzate varie.ma sembrava convincente e convinta. Io gli ho detto anche che se voleva fare i cazzi suoi me ne sarei andato e aveva strada libera. Mi ha risposto di no che non è un mostro e non mi tradirebbe mai. Per me l'orgoglio vale tanto e solo per questo la stavo lasciando. Io adesso ho il dubbio che non mi dica tutta la veritá perchè sá benissimo che me ne andrei e non la vorrei più vedere. Voi cosa dite? Lei dice sempre che era tutto solo in amicizia e basta. Io gli sto dando tutto quello che posso darglie mi ricambia con questa merda




Ti dico che vorrei sentire i racconti da accapponare la pelle...


----------



## derailed (23 Novembre 2012)

x tutti "minkia m'avete ammazzato dalle risate xD"

X dylan "Nn dovevi dirgli niente e continuare ad indagare. Facendo cosi l'hai messa in allerta e nn si farà più beccare."


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
> Comunque sempre insieme, cerchiamo di vederci il più possibile e solo dopo 10 mesi andiamo a convivere. Non usciamo mai divisi e facciamo tutto insieme. Si è un pò patetico ma la abbiamo impostata così.
> Lei trova lavoro in questo posto dove c'è un povero sfigato che la assilla e me lo dice.
> Al che da qualche giorno la vedo strana e essendo stato un traditore di prima categoria percepisco segnali. Si porta il telefono anche in bagno, sempre silenzioso, inzia a dire che dovremmo uscire divisi ed è strana.Davvero se mi metto a raccontare quello che combinavo vi si accappona la pelle. Ma a lei volevo dare solo il meglio di me.
> Allora ieri sera in camera gli vibra il telefono e io prima di lei guardo chi è. Praticamente è lo sfigato che si scambiavano messaggi in  whatsapp e nell'ultimo lei diceva che ero diventato sospettoso e non so che. Mi sono letto la chat ma non c'era scritto nulla di che a parte che lui non sopporta questa situazione e nomiglioli del cazzo. Dopo litigate, grida pianti etc. Lei rimane sempre sulla linea che è un amico che le sta vicino e conoscendomi se me lo diceva gli rompevo il cranio( ha ragione). Dice che a lavoro la aiuta e si sono sentiti solo quella sera. Lei lo vede solo come un'amico e che non ci farebbe mai niente. Mi vuole sposare e cazzate varie.ma sembrava convincente e convinta. Io gli ho detto anche che se voleva fare i cazzi suoi me ne sarei andato e aveva strada libera. Mi ha risposto di no che non è un mostro e non mi tradirebbe mai. Per me l'orgoglio vale tanto e solo per questo la stavo lasciando. Io adesso ho il dubbio che non mi dica tutta la veritá perchè sá benissimo che me ne andrei e non la vorrei più vedere. Voi cosa dite? Lei dice sempre che era tutto solo in amicizia e basta. Io gli sto dando tutto quello che posso darglie mi ricambia con questa merda


Leggerti è stato disgustoso, almeno quanto le virgole ed i punti che metto io a caso.

Quello che hai scritto è la tua vita, è la maniera in cui sei, vivici dentro, goditi quello che è la tua vita.

Peccato per te che, nella tua vita esista qualcuno che ti è simile.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Dylan*

Amico ricorda:chi di nerchia ferisce di nerchia perisce....!


----------



## Zeeva (23 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Soluzione oltremodo brillante!
> Certamente *se la trovassi in camera intenta a soddisfare un colossale vibratore,ti metteresti a picchiare il vibratore,no?*
> E cosi' la questione sarebbe risolta alla radice,perche' non ci sono altri vibratori al mondo.
> E se anche ce ne fossero tu li picchieresti tutti.
> Ed ogni volta avresti risolto il problema.


http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...to-nel-club-dei-cornuti?p=1032525#post1032525

"Credi che tua moglie abbia provato con quello la' un pistolino di 2 cm piu' lungo,quindi ora vorresti avere 4 cm in piu' di pistolino per sentirla dire "Ti amo!".
E nel contempo vorresti che lui soffrisse.
Ma sbagli l'attacco e sei destinato a perdere la guerra.
Cosi' come e' giusto che all'altro la rispettiva moglie metta le palle in morsa,cosi' tu non devi pensare a lui ma a fare ingoiare almeno incisivi e canini a tua moglie.
*Forse se l'avessi sorpresa con un vibratore di plastica avresti cominciato a picchiare il vibratore?*
Concentrati sull'origine del male."

Al di là della frecciatina ad Eretteo, sono d'accordo con lui.
Questo atteggiamento e tipico del maschio ferito (o anche solo indispettito).

Dylan, hai 26 anni: non sei un ragazzino, ma nemmeno così navigato come forse vuoi farci credere.
Non è il numero delle prede che fa del maschio un Uomo, così come non è bravo il cacciatore che spara a qualsiasi cosa che vede muoversi, bensì quello che dopo lungo appostamento, tanto freddo nelle ossa, vince quella che HA scelto e deciso essere la sua preda.
Mi pare che tu, indipendentemente da quello che puoi aver fatto o non fatto prima, ADESSO hai fatto una scelta consapevole e spero anche matura in TUTTI i sensi.
La tua ragazza pure: avrà anche in passato avuto un atteggiamento non proprio encomiabile, ma questo non fa di lei ADESSO una traditrice seriale.
Assunto tutto questo, lo spunto di riflessione che ti do è questo:
chiediti se magari (MAGARI), proprio per il fatto che tu stesso hai affermato di non essere romantico, sdolcinato e quant'altro, lei nel collega-amico-sfigato veda (e trovi) proprio quello che manca a te?
Non significa che lei ti abbia tradito (o ti tradirà) o che mentre fate l'amore lei sogni l'altro.
Tuttavia è, secondo me, una cosa da prendere in considerazione: in certi momenti più di altri, nella vita, certe cose ci mancano e certi segnali, a volte, li trascuriamo. e 'ste cose sono come la carie dei denti: se la trascuri, poi il dente lo devi togliere, mentre, se presa subito, basta una piccola otturazione.
Magari sei er mejo stallone der monno...ma una donna non la fai Felice SOLO così!!
Forse non ti riconosci, in questo quadro, o forse sì.
Non devi rispondere a me o ad altri qui nel forum. Infatti io non ti sto chiedendo SE è il tuo caso. Sto semplicemente
dandoti uno strumento che può fare al caso tuo oppure no. E' sufficiente che tu risponda a te stesso.


----------



## Dylan (23 Novembre 2012)

Punto numero uno se volevo essere giudicato sarei andato ad amici e non in un forum.
Punto numero 2 zeeva è l'unica persona che mi ha dato un consiglio decente, sincero e spassionato e probabilmente la penso così. Grazie zeeva. Per chi dice che sono disgustoso cito una famosa opera del Manzoni cioè i promessi sposi dove l'Innominato dopo una vita di assassinii, stupri, rapimementi e cose varie si redime in punto di morte con dio e quest'ultimo lo fà salire in paradiso e non all'inferno. Questo fà capire a tutti voi spara sentenze che nella vita si possono commettere sbagli (e vorrei vedere chi non li ha commessi ) ma l'importante è redimere i nostri peccati e io lo sto facendo avendo cambiato completamente quello che ero.
Penso che sia più ridicolo chi mi dà del disgustoso o chi mi insulta di quello che sono stato.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti dico che vorrei sentire i racconti da accapponare la pelle...


Guarda allora tradire è uguale per tutti cioè sta nell'infilare qualcuno che non sia la tua compagna/moglie
Le cose che intendevo sono un pò più tecniche e volgari da dire e se le raccontassi a una ragazza non farei una bella figura.


----------



## Daniele (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Boh oggi ci ho riparlato e continua a dire che è solo un amico e che vuole stare con me. Io gli ho tranquillamente detto che la perdonerei (bluff) e lei ha risposto che se avesse fatto una cosa del genere mi avrebbe lasciato lei. So che la mia situazione è strana forte per lo schifo che ho fatto al mio amico, per come l'abbiamo impostata per l'essere che ero. Il bello che dal momento che si usciva in compagnia sa quasi tutto quello che ho fatto. A lei tengo e mi sembra sincera anche se quello che ha fatto mi fà imbestialire. Tanto come il mio campanello da ex traditore ha suonato una volta quando qualcosa non andava, penso che suonerà la seconda se c'è del nuovo, e li bagagli alla mano e fuori dai coglioni. Si torna dai miei, non si paga l'affitto e mi cambio la moto con una bella hypermotard. Eccheccazzo


Io non so cosa dirti, ma prima di tutto, perchè lei ha bisogno dello sfigato come amico? La mia prima ex aveva un amico, uno molto più vecchio di lei, e lei mi chiese di poterlo andare a trovare ogni tanto dopo il lavoro. perchè chiedermelo? Io sono una persona che lascia la completa libertà sempre. Ebbene passato un anno d'inferno con lei ci lasciamo dopo che il mio migliore amico vedendo certe cose sbagliate indaga e scopre la realtà, lei andava dal tizio per scoparci, e come tutte le puttanelle prima stava con me, ma poi sono diventato troppo difettoso. Dopo che è scoppiata la cosa tutti a dirmi che lo sapevano, che lei se ne faceva vanto di scoparsi un dentista ricco...ed io come un cretino, quindi ho deciso di chiudere con quasi tutte e dico quasi tutte le mie amicizie che ho avuto con lei.

Dopo un paio di anni il tizio si separa e stranamente lei va a vivere con lui, ma non aveva ancora confessato la cosa, ma la sapevo io.

L'amichetto che arriva di un botto, dopo un poco diventa l'uccello che se la scopa alla grande, quindi attento, se la tizia è di poca moralità come ha già dimostrato in passato, dandola a te e stando con l'altro, scusa se lo dico, ma ha comunque un alto grado di mignotteria a prescindere.

Ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

*Consiglio spassionato....*

....Lasciala, immediatamente. I segnali li hai tutti, lo sai anche tu...Se dopo un solo anno sta così, figurati cosa può succedere dopo...Lasciala e dimenticala. Mi sembra di capire che sei sveglio, hai riconosciuto subito i segnali. Non ti far annebbiare il cervello da razionalizzazioni e chiacchiere e dalle stronzate che lei ti dice. Ti ha tradito? Non ti ha tradito? Che ti importa? Una cosa è certa: è molto ben disposta a farlo.


Fidati del tuo istinto: 
LASCIALA E DIMENTICALA, sei ancora giovane.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Cazzo qua ha ragione sia chi mi dice di essere ragionevole e di fidarmi sia chi mi dice di mandare tutto a fare in culo...non so che fare...cazzo


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Punto numero uno se volevo essere giudicato sarei andato ad amici e non in un forum.
> Punto numero 2 zeeva è l'unica persona che mi ha dato un consiglio decente, sincero e spassionato e probabilmente la penso così.


Posso mandarti a quel paese? 
A pag. 3 ti ho scritto seriamente, rispondendo alla tua domanda "voi cosa dite?"
Ti sei degnato di leggerlo prima di dire che zeeva (ciao!  ) è stata l'unica che ti ha dato un consiglio? 

ma chi cazzo me lo fa fare di rispondere a 'sti scostumati? 
Ci fosse almeno battiato a distrarmi!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

*Attento*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cazzo qua ha ragione sia chi mi dice di essere ragionevole e di fidarmi sia chi mi dice di mandare tutto a fare in culo...non so che fare...cazzo


Allora, sono quello che ti ha scritto di lasciarla. Non so quante donne hai avuto, ma non mi sembri uno sbarbatello. Vedo già ora dei segnali pessimi, che non devi sottovalutare.

Primo, si è messa con te ed è venuta a convivere dopo poco tempo senza praticamente soluzione di continuità con l'altra storia. Ora, se cerchi la donna della vita, poste le possibili eccezioni e premettendo che ogni caso fa storia a sè, IMHO bisogna sempre stare molto attenti quando la frequentazione con il partner inizia con bugie e tradimenti. E ancora più attenti quando si bruciano le tappe.

Secondo, vedo che manca apertura e fiducia da parte di entrambi. Situazioni del genere sono normali quando si è già nella routine, 
quando si combatte con la quotidianità. Voi state assieme da poco, i problemi dovrebbero essere altri e derivanti dal fatto che ci si prende le misure.Se già siamo a intrusioni di terzi che creano tensione, sono cazzi amari...

Se razionalizzi e inizi a pensare a cosa le fai mancare, cosa devi fare, perchè si comporta così e tutte queste chiacchiere da Donnamoderna.it, ti fotti con le tue mani, lo sai. 

La questione è semplice: vi volete così come siete, con tutto il pacchetto incluso o credi che - su queste basi (rapporto vissuto molto intensamente, velocemente, in simbiosi, isolamento dagli altri) potete cambiare? 

L'impronta che dai all'inizio delle relazioni è fondamentale. Ora, se cedi e fai il ragionevole, le vai incontro tradendo quello che senti (frustrazione, dubbi, incazzatura, sospetto, mancanza di fiducia e rabbia) tradisci te stesso. E tradire se stessi e saltare nei suoi cerchi ora potrebbe significare un domani rientrare dal lavoro e trovarla che ti dice: "Ehi, levati le scarpe che ho passato la cera" invece di "Amore, come è andata oggi? Stai attento, ho passato la cera, togliti le scarpe!". Questo nella migliore delle ipotesi. Perchè nella peggiore, se dopo poco tempo si sente autorizzata a dar corda a uno sfigato di collega e a nascondertelo pure, significa che potresti ritrovarti un sacco di corna o venire lasciato una volta che deciderà che vuole nuove emozioni.

Non sentire le parole che ti dice. Senti quello che dicono le sue emozioni e fidati del tuo istinto. La verità, IMHO, è che forse sei stato così tanto infatuato da lei all'inizio che sei partito in quarta, in qualche modo mettendoti in una posizione subordinata. Mentre bisognerebbe essere sempre pari, in un rapporto. Attento a quello che fai, quindi. Certi segnali non vanno trascurati.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Posso mandarti a quel paese?
> A pag. 3 ti ho scritto seriamente, rispondendo alla tua domanda "voi cosa dite?"
> Ti sei degnato di leggerlo prima di dire che zeeva (ciao!  ) è stata l'unica che ti ha dato un consiglio?
> 
> ...


Eliade scusami ma mi è sfuggito il tuo post. Mi spiace. Allora penso che l'atto fisico in se non ci sia stato ma tutto quello che c'ė intorno è difficile da digerire comunque. Io ho 26 anni lei 24 e lo sfigato 35. Lei non capisce che non riuscendo a farsela direttamente sta usando l'approccio dell'amico tenero che le sta vicino. Credo che fino ad adesso non abbia funzionato. Penso anche che se intervengo io non risolvo niente perchè la voglia di chiuderla deve essere sua se no la vede come un imposizione e obbligo a farlo e non sortirebbe alcun effetto. Sono qui nel dubbio perchè prove concrete non ne ho e lei mi ha assicurato che allontanerá questa persona con cui tra l'altro lavora. Mi rendo anche conto di essere esagerato perchè ho beccato solo messaggi dove c'era scritto poco. Quello che mi ha lasciao perplesso è lui che dice che non sopporta più la situazione. Gli ho chiesto spiegazioni e lei mi dice che si sarà riferito al fatto che lei non esce in compagnia o che non si vedono mai fuori dal lavoro. A me non torna. Io sto impazzendo e sclerando e sto pensando di mollare tutto. I dubbi sono tanti, troppi e ci sto male facendo finta di stare bene. Però la amo più di chiunque altra e l'idea di stare senza di lei mi devasta ma se ha tradito non posso fare altrimenti, mi sentirei piccolo e ridicolo a perdonare un gesto tanto schifoso. Vorrei la certezza di una o dell'altra cosa ma non ma al momento non riesco ad averla. E intanto sono qui a crucciarmi come un cretino. Che palle


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

*Attentissimo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lei non capisce che non riuscendo a farsela direttamente sta usando l'approccio dell'amico tenero che le sta vicino.


Cazzo, se la pensi così sei fottuto. Te l'ho detto, molla il colpo. Ha 24 anni. Conosci una donna che a 24 anni non capisce se uno ci sta provando  o meno? 

Guarda che questa è sveglia, se ci vai sotto ti fa a polpette. Se non la vuoi lasciare ora, almeno prenditi tempo. La classica pausa. 

Ti dico: stà tipa sa il fatto suo, nel senso che non sa nemmeno lei quello che vuole ma si vive le sue emozioni senza rotture di balle.. E queste tipe sono pericolosissime.


----------



## Dylan (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora, sono quello che ti ha scritto di lasciarla. Non so quante donne hai avuto, ma non mi sembri uno sbarbatello. Vedo già ora dei segnali pessimi, che non devi sottovalutare.
> 
> Primo, si è messa con te ed è venuta a convivere dopo poco tempo senza praticamente soluzione di continuità con l'altra storia. Ora, se cerchi la donna della vita, poste le possibili eccezioni e premettendo che ogni caso fa storia a sè, IMHO bisogna sempre stare molto attenti quando la frequentazione con il partner inizia con bugie e tradimenti. E ancora più attenti quando si bruciano le tappe.
> 
> ...


Farò così. Lascerò passare del tempo e cercherò di capire i suoi segnali e sentimenti. Io non sono mai stato uno cervellotico ma qui il cervello serve...e anche due belle e grosse palle...


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Farò così. Lascerò passare del tempo e cercherò di capire i suoi segnali e sentimenti. Io non sono mai stato uno cervellotico ma qui il cervello serve...e anche due belle e grosse palle...


Il cervello serve sempre. Vuoi dirmi che sulla moto lo spegni? Sherzo eh. Auguri.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Punto numero uno se volevo essere giudicato sarei andato ad amici e non in un forum.
> Punto numero 2 zeeva è l'unica persona che mi ha dato un consiglio decente, sincero e spassionato e probabilmente la penso così. Grazie zeeva. Per chi dice che sono disgustoso cito una famosa opera del Manzoni cioè i promessi sposi dove l'Innominato dopo una vita di assassinii, stupri, rapimementi e cose varie si redime in punto di morte con dio e quest'ultimo lo fà salire in paradiso e non all'inferno. Questo fà capire a tutti voi spara sentenze che nella vita si possono commettere sbagli (e vorrei vedere chi non li ha commessi ) ma l'importante è redimere i nostri peccati e io lo sto facendo avendo cambiato completamente quello che ero.
> Penso che sia più ridicolo chi mi dà del disgustoso o chi mi insulta di quello che sono stato.


In effetti hai ragione.

Ma non sbagliare come ho sbagliato io o altri, potevi sottolineare il tutto e ti stoppavi.

Come mai invece ti sei difeso, ti sei sentito urtato da cosa? dalla mia schietta ma troppo vera constatazione in quello che ho scritto, dopo averti letto?
O altro ancora ?


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

*dylan*

ma te sei quello dei cartoni? quello bello, 'o sciupafemmene!?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Punto numero uno se volevo essere giudicato sarei andato ad amici e non in un forum.
> Punto numero 2 zeeva è l'unica persona che mi ha dato un consiglio decente, sincero e spassionato e probabilmente la penso così. Grazie zeeva. *Per chi dice che sono disgustoso cito una famosa opera del Manzoni cioè i promessi sposi dove l'Innominato dopo una vita di assassinii, stupri, rapimementi e cose varie si redime in punto di morte con dio e quest'ultimo lo fà salire in paradiso e non all'inferno. *Questo fà capire a tutti voi spara sentenze che nella vita si possono commettere sbagli (e vorrei vedere chi non li ha commessi ) ma l'importante è redimere i nostri peccati e io lo sto facendo avendo cambiato completamente quello che ero.
> Penso che sia più ridicolo chi mi dà del disgustoso o chi mi insulta di quello che sono stato.


Ma tu ti droghi pesante!!!
Quindi, dato un romanzo del Manzoni, puoi fare tutte le cazzate del mondo, redimerti ed andare in paradiso.
giuro che io non offendo mai sui forum... ma ci sto arrivando molto vicino!

Stai sbroccando perchè c'è uno che sta facendo a te quello che tu stesso hai precedemente fatto ad un amico e ti rode pure il culo??? Ma tieniti le corna e divertiti a limartele.


----------



## Zeeva (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora, sono quello che ti ha scritto di lasciarla. Non so quante donne hai avuto, ma non mi sembri uno sbarbatello. Vedo già ora dei segnali pessimi, che non devi sottovalutare.
> 
> Primo, si è messa con te ed è venuta a convivere dopo poco tempo senza praticamente soluzione di continuità con l'altra storia. Ora, se cerchi la donna della vita, poste le possibili eccezioni e premettendo che ogni caso fa storia a sè, IMHO bisogna sempre stare molto attenti quando la frequentazione con il partner inizia con bugie e tradimenti. E ancora più attenti quando si bruciano le tappe.
> 
> ...


Ha 26 anni ed ha tutto il diritto/dovere di porre a se stesso delle domande ed uscire da stereotipi che spesso vanno bene solo per le relazioni a breve scadenza.
Non ho mica detto che debba cambiare per piacere a lei!
A volte si cambia perchè si riflette e ci si rende conto che abbiamo delle potenzialità che non sapevamo di avere, o che anche certe nostre debolezze di carattere (o che crediamo tali) possono essere accettate dall'altro (però le dobbiamo riconoscere ed accettare anche noi)
Si cambia, ci si evolve, nel tempo.
Non per qualcun altro, ma per noi stessi. Poi questo va anche a beneficio degli altri...per fortuna.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eliade scusami ma mi è sfuggito il tuo post. Mi spiace. Allora penso che l'atto fisico in se non ci sia stato ma tutto quello che c'ė intorno è difficile da digerire comunque. Io ho 26 anni lei 24 e lo sfigato 35. Lei non capisce che non riuscendo a farsela direttamente sta usando l'approccio dell'amico tenero che le sta vicino. Credo che fino ad adesso non abbia funzionato. Penso anche che se intervengo io non risolvo niente perchè la voglia di chiuderla deve essere sua se no la vede come un imposizione e obbligo a farlo e non sortirebbe alcun effetto. Sono qui nel dubbio perchè prove concrete non ne ho e lei mi ha assicurato che allontanerá questa persona con cui tra l'altro lavora. Mi rendo anche conto di essere esagerato perchè ho beccato solo messaggi dove c'era scritto poco. Quello che mi ha lasciao perplesso è lui che dice che non sopporta più la situazione. Gli ho chiesto spiegazioni e lei mi dice che si sarà riferito al fatto che lei non esce in compagnia o che non si vedono mai fuori dal lavoro. A me non torna. Io sto impazzendo e sclerando e sto pensando di mollare tutto. I dubbi sono tanti, troppi e ci sto male facendo finta di stare bene. Però la amo più di chiunque altra e l'idea di stare senza di lei mi devasta ma se ha tradito non posso fare altrimenti, *mi sentirei piccolo e ridicolo a perdonare un gesto tanto schifoso.* Vorrei la certezza di una o dell'altra cosa ma non ma al momento non riesco ad averla.* E intanto sono qui a crucciarmi come un cretino*. Che palle


Ritengo il tuo stato d'animo descritto con la seconda frase in neretto comprensibile ed accettabile...
ma se lo collego a quello della prima, non è accettabile nemmeno il secondo.
Se il tuo problema è questo, mi pare che ti dolga più l'orgoglio che il cuore.
L'istinto è importante, magari è proprio come tu temi (o magari no).
Tuttavia non deve essere l'orgoglio a prevalere sul cuore.
E l'orgoglio non va confuso con la dignità, sia ben chiaro.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma tu ti droghi pesante!!!
> Quindi, dato un romanzo del Manzoni, puoi fare tutte le cazzate del mondo, redimerti ed andare in paradiso.
> giuro che io non offendo mai sui forum... ma ci sto arrivando molto vicino!
> 
> Stai sbroccando perchè c'è uno che sta facendo a te quello che tu stesso hai precedemente fatto ad un amico e ti rode pure il culo??? Ma tieniti le corna e divertiti a limartele.


Bella zio tu si che sei grande. Ho letto in un post che non hai mai ricevuto le corna. Are you sure?


----------



## Dylan (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione.
> 
> Ma non sbagliare come ho sbagliato io o altri, potevi sottolineare il tutto e ti stoppavi.
> 
> ...


Eh mi sono difeso perchè mi sono comportato da schifo ma sentivo che lei era quella lei e dovevo averla...cosa vi devo dire. Lo proverete quando la incontrate e però mi sono sbagliato. Non è la mia lei a quanto pare


----------



## Zeeva (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma tu ti droghi pesante!!!
> Quindi, dato un romanzo del Manzoni, puoi fare tutte le cazzate del mondo, redimerti ed andare in paradiso.
> giuro che io non offendo mai sui forum... ma ci sto arrivando molto vicino!
> 
> Stai sbroccando perchè c'è uno che sta facendo a te quello che tu stesso hai precedemente fatto ad un amico e ti rode pure il culo??? Ma tieniti le corna e divertiti a limartele.



Il Manzoni era un bigotto cattolico e tutti i suoi scritti sono impregnati di moralità e religiosità.
Ma quello di Dylan ERA UN ESEMPIO!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bella zio tu si che sei grande. Ho letto in un post che non hai mai ricevuto le corna. Are you sure?


Hai letto male... ho scritto che non ho mai saputo di essere stato tradito. C'è una bella differenza. Con tutta onestà non mi interessa nemmeno. L'orgoglio non è una delle mie priorità. Se lo fossi stato avrei chiuso e non ne sarebbe valsa la sofferenza. 

A differenza tua non mi lamento quando gli altri si comportano nello stesso modo che ho fatto io. Chiedo scusa quando sbaglio e perdono quando fanno a me il male che io ho fatto agli altri. Si chiama coerenza. :idea:
E tu, da buon maschio latino, hai scritto che al tuo simile ( eh si! tuo simile in quanto a comportamento ) vorresti "aprire la testa e cagarci dentro". Se fossi minimamente coerente ti staresti cagando in testa 2 volte visto che, oltretutto, l'hai fatto a quello che tu stesso hai definito un amico.

La tua ragazza non è nuova ad esperienze simili. Stai attento.

Mi auguro di non conoscerti nella vita reale e di non averti come amico. Almeno prima matura un bel po'. :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

*Non capisco*



Zeeva ha detto:


> Ha 26 anni ed ha tutto il diritto/dovere di porre a se stesso delle domande ed uscire da stereotipi che spesso vanno bene solo per le relazioni a breve scadenza.
> Non ho mica detto che debba cambiare per piacere a lei!
> A volte si cambia perchè si riflette e ci si rende conto che abbiamo delle potenzialità che non sapevamo di avere, o che anche certe nostre debolezze di carattere (o che crediamo tali) possono essere accettate dall'altro (però le dobbiamo riconoscere ed accettare anche noi)
> Si cambia, ci si evolve, nel tempo.
> Non per qualcun altro, ma per noi stessi. Poi questo va anche a beneficio degli altri...per fortuna.


Non capisco bene cosa vuoi dire. Quali sarebbero gli stereotipi? E chi dovrebbe cambiare, lui o lei? Mi sembra evidente che la mancanza di rispetto qui stia da una parte sola. Certo, lui ha la colpa di essere uscito totalmente fuori di melone per lei, cosa che non mi sembra corrisposta con la stessa intensità.

Fatta questa premessa, sul fatto di cambiare e riflettere sono solo parzialmente d'accordo. Non stiamo parlando di una 32enne che ha fatto le sue esperienze. Di anni ne ha 24. E non stiamo parlando di una storia che va avanti da anni. Stanno assieme da poco. E non stiamo nemmeno parlando di una storia iniziata con "maturità" (scusami Dylan, ma oggettivamente siete andati subito a convivere, stava con il tuo amico, vi siete isolati da tutto il resto). Insomma, ci sono tutti gli ingredienti per una storia travolgente, l'Amour Passion dei poeti francesi, ma dare una sterzata alle cose nel senso che tu dici mi pare davvero ingenuo. Di solito storie così sono segnate e finiscono di colpo, facendo volare gli stracci, nell'odio più assoluto di almeno una delle parti. 

Nel dubbio, gli consiglio comunque di prendersi una bella pausa, con un no- contact assoluto di almeno un paio di mesi. Se è lei quella giusta e vi è solo un pò di inesperienza/immaturità alla base (ma purtroppo non credo) non saranno certo i due mesi di silenzio a fargliela perdere.


----------



## Dylan (23 Novembre 2012)

Occhiverdi io sono stato sempre amico di quella persona difendendolo e aiutandolo. Il prendergli la morosa è dipeso dal fatto che mi ero lasciato da poco e lei mi è sempre stata vicina. Veniva in moto con me, uscivamo e tutto ma sempre in amicizia. Lei andava all'università e il mio lavoro mi lasciava i pomeriggi liberi. E a lui stava bene. L'inevitabile è accaduto. Lei mi moriva dietro ma io gli avrei dato solo una botta che non gli volevo dare per rispetto al mio socio. Però il continuare a uscire insieme e il vederci me l'ha fatta vedere sotto un'altra luce e me ne sono innamorato. Da lì è accaduto quello che ho già detto. Abbiamo deciso di dirti tutto per non prenderlo per il culo e ho così ho fatto. Solo dopo ho scoperto che questo mio amico mi faceva di merda e che mi parlava dietro di brutto. Quindi mi sono preso una vendetta senza saperlo ma ormai è acqua passata. Lui ha chiuso con tutti e 2 e si è rifatto una vita. L'ho rivisto poco fà e sta benissimo con una nuova ragazza e nuove persone e sono felice per lui. Solo dopo ho scoperto che questo mio amico mi faceva di merda e che mi parlava dietro di brutto. Quindi mi sono preso una vendetta senza saperlo ma ormai è acqua passata. 
Adesso spero che la finiate di additarmi come la merda incula amici. Io ci sono stato di merda ma ero perso di lei e lei di me. Era inevitabile. Ho sbagliato lo sò. Se non l'avessi fatto adesso non sarei qui a scrivere su questo forum sul fatto se ho le corna o no. Ci sto male ma il mondo gira così. Chi la fà l'aspetti e io me la dovevo aspettare. 
La situazione è diversa da il mio amico aveva la morosa figa e me la sono fottuta.
Da tutto quello che avete scritto ho capito che ci sono da fare 2 cose
1 fidarsi e andare avanti cogliendo segnali e sentimenti
2 levarsi dal cazzo sbattendosene se ha tradito o meno e la vedo come cosa più facile
Quei cazzo di patata e tesoro che ho letto mi fanno digrignare i denti. Ma a sua detta lei chiama i colleghi tesoro. Ma vaffanculo. Eccheccazzo sono un pirla


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Dylan*

Perdonami la domanda,ma la tua lei al pisello da del tu?


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Oscura purtoppo hai ragione. La soluzione per togliere ogni dubbio è una sola. Scannarla un ultima volta e appena svuotato lo scroto prendere baracche e burattini e fuori dai coglioni



ha fatto davvero un ottima scelta con te.
Sei una cinesata in sostanza



e continuo a leggere


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

*NON TI FIDARE*



Dylan ha detto:


> Occhiverdi io sono stato sempre amico di quella persona difendendolo e aiutandolo. Il prendergli la morosa è dipeso dal fatto che mi ero lasciato da poco e lei mi è sempre stata vicina. Veniva in moto con me, uscivamo e tutto ma sempre in amicizia. Lei andava all'università e il mio lavoro mi lasciava i pomeriggi liberi. E a lui stava bene. L'inevitabile è accaduto. Lei mi moriva dietro ma io gli avrei dato solo una botta che non gli volevo dare per rispetto al mio socio. Però il continuare a uscire insieme e il vederci me l'ha fatta vedere sotto un'altra luce e me ne sono innamorato. Da lì è accaduto quello che ho già detto. Abbiamo deciso di dirti tutto per non prenderlo per il culo e ho così ho fatto. Solo dopo ho scoperto che questo mio amico mi faceva di merda e che mi parlava dietro di brutto. Quindi mi sono preso una vendetta senza saperlo ma ormai è acqua passata. Lui ha chiuso con tutti e 2 e si è rifatto una vita. L'ho rivisto poco fà e sta benissimo con una nuova ragazza e nuove persone e sono felice per lui. Solo dopo ho scoperto che questo mio amico mi faceva di merda e che mi parlava dietro di brutto. Quindi mi sono preso una vendetta senza saperlo ma ormai è acqua passata.
> Adesso spero che la finiate di additarmi come la merda incula amici. Io ci sono stato di merda ma ero perso di lei e lei di me. Era inevitabile. Ho sbagliato lo sò. Se non l'avessi fatto adesso non sarei qui a scrivere su questo forum sul fatto se ho le corna o no. Ci sto male ma il mondo gira così. Chi la fà l'aspetti e io me la dovevo aspettare.
> La situazione è diversa da il mio amico aveva la morosa figa e me la sono fottuta.
> Da tutto quello che avete scritto ho capito che ci sono da fare 2 cose
> ...


...ascolta il consiglio. Sono un pò più grande di te e ho abbastanza esperienza. Questa è una piantagrane. Se proprio la vuoi devi riacquistare equilibrio. Ora non ce l'hai, perchè hai l'uccello e il cuore in fiamme. Due mesi di stop. Non la sentire. Ignorala. Quando torni ad essere te stesso, sereno e sicuro di te, potrai valutare.

Ciao.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Scusate*

Scusate è semplicistico scrivere non ti fidare,sulla base di cosa?Dobbiamo capire,questa donna è un'addrizzacazzi?o una sgonfiacappelle?La differenza è sostanziale,è stronza o mignotta?


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Boh oggi ci ho riparlato e continua a dire che è solo un amico e che vuole stare con me. Io *gli ho tranquillamente detto che la perdonerei (bluff) e lei ha risp*osto che se avesse fatto una cosa del genere mi avrebbe lasciato lei. So che la mia situazione è strana forte per lo schifo che ho fatto al mio amico, per come l'abbiamo impostata per l'essere che ero. Il bello che dal momento che si usciva in compagnia sa quasi tutto quello che ho fatto. A lei tengo e mi sembra sincera anche se quello che ha fatto mi fà imbestialire. Tanto come il mio campanello da ex traditore ha suonato una volta quando qualcosa non andava, penso che suonerà la seconda se c'è del nuovo, e li bagagli alla mano e fuori dai coglioni. Si torna dai miei, non si paga l'affitto e mi cambio la moto con una bella hypermotard. Eccheccazzo



tu sei l'archetipo del traditore stupido, ovvero colui che fa le cose e non le tollera se fatte a lui, con in più l'aggravante di una gelosia che fa ribrezzo compresa l'aggressività.
Qui non è tanto se lei ti ha fatto le corna o meno, è il fatto che hai la coscienza talmente sporca di tuo, che pensi che gli altri facciano uguale.
Un esempio eclatante e che invece di metterti in ascolto di lei, tu le racconti palle, e nello specifico il neretto, che fa schifo.
Detto questo spero che lei trovi altro, perchè sei solo la caricatura di un uomo.
Da quello che leggo ovvio.
E per inciso io non credo ti abbia tradito, ma nasconde l'amicizia perchè sa che sei così e immagino la rottura di palle a vivere con uno come te.

Cosa fai normalmente, le metti il luminol addosso ogni volta che arriva a casa?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

*Non credo sia importante distinguere*



oscuro ha detto:


> è stronza o mignotta?


Un pò tutto e due? Propendo più per la mignotta...e le mignotte sono ancora più pericolose quando sono in buona fede. Alla fine, non credo che per il nostro amico e la decisione che deve prendere faccia grosse differenze...fosse stronza, la potrebbe gestire se avesse palle d'acciaio, ma è perso in un mare di melassa, voglia di scopare e "amore". Non può raddrizzarla, almeno per ora


----------



## Dylan (23 Novembre 2012)

Stronza è stronza ve lo garantisco. E io sono più stronzo di lei. Ma voglio riuscire a capire se è pure un'addrizzacazzi perchè in quel caso la saluto


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Punto numero uno se volevo essere giudicato sarei andato ad amici e non in un forum.
> Punto numero 2 zeeva è l'unica persona che mi ha dato un consiglio decente, sincero e spassionato e probabilmente la penso così. Grazie zeeva. Per chi dice che sono disgustoso cito una famosa opera del Manzoni cioè i promessi sposi dove l'Innominato dopo una vita di assassinii, stupri, rapimementi e cose varie si redime in punto di morte con dio e quest'ultimo lo fà salire in paradiso e non all'inferno. Questo fà capire a tutti voi spara sentenze che nella vita si possono commettere sbagli (e vorrei vedere chi non li ha commessi ) ma l'importante è redimere i nostri peccati e io lo sto facendo avendo cambiato completamente quello che ero.
> Penso che sia più ridicolo chi mi dà del disgustoso o chi mi insulta di quello che sono stato.



per me non è quello che sei stato. E' quello che sei. Quello che scrivi. Ti stai comportando come un "matto" geloso.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma tu ti droghi pesante!!!
> Quindi, dato un romanzo del Manzoni, puoi fare tutte le cazzate del mondo, redimerti ed andare in paradiso.
> giuro che io non offendo mai sui forum... ma ci sto arrivando molto vicino!
> 
> Stai sbroccando perchè c'è uno che sta facendo a te quello che tu stesso hai precedemente fatto ad un amico e ti rode pure il culo??? *Ma tieniti le corna e divertiti a limartele*.



io le brillantino!


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Dylan*

E no!!L'addrizzacazzi può esser perdonata,gli piace attirare l'attenzione ma non va oltre,la sgonfiacappelle invece gli piace proprio il membro nelle sue svariate colorazioni e forme,e li son cazzi...!Questa valutazione però è solo tua!!


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu sei l'archetipo del traditore stupido, ovvero colui che fa le cose e non le tollera se fatte a lui, con in più l'aggravante di una gelosia che fa ribrezzo compresa l'aggressività.
> Qui non è tanto se lei ti ha fatto le corna o meno, è il fatto che hai la coscienza talmente sporca di tuo, che pensi che gli altri facciano uguale.
> Un esempio eclatante e che invece di metterti in ascolto di lei, tu le racconti palle, e nello specifico il neretto, che fa schifo.
> Detto questo spero che lei trovi altro, perchè sei solo la caricatura di un uomo.
> ...



E bhè ma lui predomina fortemente:mrgreen:
:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Boh oggi ci ho riparlato e continua a dire che è solo un amico e che vuole stare con me. Io gli ho tranquillamente detto che la perdonerei (bluff) e lei ha risposto che se avesse fatto una cosa del genere mi avrebbe lasciato lei. So che la mia situazione è strana forte per lo schifo che ho fatto al mio amico, per come l'abbiamo impostata per l'essere che ero. Il bello che dal momento che si usciva in compagnia sa quasi tutto quello che ho fatto. A lei tengo e mi sembra sincera anche se quello che ha fatto mi fà imbestialire. Tanto come il mio campanello da ex traditore ha suonato una volta quando qualcosa non andava, penso che suonerà la seconda se c'è del nuovo, e li bagagli alla mano e fuori dai coglioni. Si torna dai miei, non si paga l'affitto e mi cambio la moto con una bella hypermotard. Eccheccazzo


Generazione "Uomini e Donne".


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

*Non capisco perchè lo crocefiggete*



Tebe ha detto:


> tu sei l'archetipo del traditore stupido, ovvero colui che fa le cose e non le tollera se fatte a lui, con in più l'aggravante di una gelosia che fa ribrezzo compresa l'aggressività.
> Qui non è tanto se lei ti ha fatto le corna o meno, è il fatto che hai la coscienza talmente sporca di tuo, che pensi che gli altri facciano uguale.
> Un esempio eclatante e che invece di metterti in ascolto di lei, tu le racconti palle, e nello specifico il neretto, che fa schifo.
> Detto questo spero che lei trovi altro, perchè sei solo la caricatura di un uomo.
> ...


Non ribaltate sempre la frittata, cazzo! Ha specificato che E' STATO UN TRADITORE, ora mi sembra molto preso e mi pare di capire che non l'ha tradita. Voi parlate come se la tradisse pure lui! E poi, una di 24 anni che si trova in una situazione del genere con il suo trascorso, con una storia iniziata da poco....ma che cavolo c'è da capire se non che è una ragazzina immatura? E quali grosse bugie avrebbe detto? Quello che perdonerebbe? Ma dai, ragazzi, le mancanze nei rapporti sono altre. Sempre a giustificare scaricando le colpe sull'altro partner.Capisco se ci sono dei figli, una famiglia da salvare, ma qui lui ha 26 anni e ha tutto il diritto di non farsi andare il cervello in pappa per una scemetta.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Son*

Son d'accordo aiutamo dylan!!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu sei l'archetipo del traditore stupido, ovvero colui che fa le cose e non le tollera se fatte a lui, con in più l'aggravante di una gelosia che fa ribrezzo compresa l'aggressività.
> Qui non è tanto se lei ti ha fatto le corna o meno, è il fatto che hai la coscienza talmente sporca di tuo, che pensi che gli altri facciano uguale.
> Un esempio eclatante e che invece di metterti in ascolto di lei, tu le racconti palle, e nello specifico il neretto, che fa schifo.
> Detto questo spero che lei trovi altro, perchè sei solo la caricatura di un uomo.
> ...


Tebe tebe c'è chi quando succede qualcosa vuole capire e chi va in depressione. Caricatura di un'uomo non mi ci sento proprio in quanto ho raggiunto traguardi da solo e ho voglia di fare. Solo in questo campo non so che cazzo fare e alcune frasi sono cazzate che mi passano nel cervello nel momento in cui le scrivo e le vostre opinione contrastanti mi fanno pensare sia:" amore andiamo avanti" sia "affanculo stronza" però confidarmi con voi mi sta aiutando. Sapevo che in tanti mi avreste risposto chi la fà l'aspetti ma vi sto raccontando tutto in modo sincero e i vostri insulti non mi toccano. Sono contento che alcuno persone stiano cercando di aiutarmi e delle altre me lo aspettavo. È normale


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Dylan*

Ok,andiamo avanti:è un' adrizzacazzi o una sgonfiacappelle?questo deve essere il tuo punto di partenza,incomincia a ragionare da qui!!


----------



## Zeeva (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non capisco bene cosa vuoi dire. Quali sarebbero gli stereotipi? E chi dovrebbe cambiare, lui o lei? Mi sembra evidente che la mancanza di rispetto qui stia da una parte sola. Certo, lui ha la colpa di essere uscito totalmente fuori di melone per lei, cosa che non mi sembra corrisposta con la stessa intensità.
> 
> Fatta questa premessa, sul fatto di cambiare e riflettere sono solo parzialmente d'accordo. Non stiamo parlando di una 32enne che ha fatto le sue esperienze. Di anni ne ha 24. E non stiamo parlando di una storia che va avanti da anni. Stanno assieme da poco. E non stiamo nemmeno parlando di una storia iniziata con "maturità" (scusami Dylan, ma oggettivamente siete andati subito a convivere, stava con il tuo amico, vi siete isolati da tutto il resto). Insomma, ci sono tutti gli ingredienti per una storia travolgente, l'Amour Passion dei poeti francesi, ma dare una sterzata alle cose nel senso che tu dici mi pare davvero ingenuo. Di solito storie così sono segnate e finiscono di colpo, facendo volare gli stracci, nell'odio più assoluto di almeno una delle parti.
> 
> Nel dubbio, gli consiglio comunque di prendersi una bella pausa, con un no- contact assoluto di almeno un paio di mesi. Se è lei quella giusta e vi è solo un pò di inesperienza/immaturità alla base (ma purtroppo non credo) non saranno certo i due mesi di silenzio a fargliela perdere.



Non so se sei lo stesso Non Registrato che aveva scritto: "*Se razionalizzi e inizi a pensare a cosa le fai mancare, cosa devi fare, perchè si comporta così e tutte queste chiacchiere da Donnamoderna.it, ti fotti con le tue mani, lo sai. 
**La questione è semplice: vi volete così come siete, con tutto il pacchetto incluso"*

Avevo scritto a Dylan:
"...
*chiediti se magari (MAGARI), proprio per il fatto che tu stesso hai affermato di non essere romantico, sdolcinato e quant'altro, lei nel collega-amico-sfigato veda (e trovi) proprio quello che manca a te?*
Non significa che lei ti abbia tradito (o ti tradirà) o che mentre fate l'amore lei sogni l'altro.
Tuttavia è, secondo me, una cosa da prendere in considerazione: in certi momenti più di altri, nella vita, certe cose ci mancano e certi segnali, a volte, li trascuriamo. e 'ste cose sono come la carie dei denti: se la trascuri, poi il dente lo devi togliere, mentre, se presa subito, basta una piccola otturazione.
Magari sei er mejo stallone der monno...ma una donna non la fai Felice SOLO così!! Questo è lo stereotipo a cui mi riferivo
...."


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son d'accordo aiutamo dylan!!


io de sordi nun sgancio manco un ducato, sia chiaro...

nun pazziamm'...


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ribaltate sempre la frittata, cazzo! Ha specificato che E' STATO UN TRADITORE, ora mi sembra molto preso e mi pare di capire che non l'ha tradita. Voi parlate come se la tradisse pure lui! E poi, una di 24 anni che si trova in una situazione del genere con il suo trascorso, con una storia iniziata da poco....ma che cavolo c'è da capire se non che è una ragazzina immatura? E quali grosse bugie avrebbe detto? Quello che perdonerebbe? Ma dai, ragazzi, le mancanze nei rapporti sono altre. Sempre a giustificare scaricando le colpe sull'altro partner.Capisco se ci sono dei figli, una famiglia da salvare, ma qui lui ha 26 anni e ha tutto il diritto di non farsi andare il cervello in pappa per una scemetta.


Io non ribatto nessuna frittata, leggo solo di un tipo che presuppone di avere le corna e prende per il culo la sua tipa per farla confessare senza nemmeno avere il dubbio che invece lei non abbia fatto nulla.
Considrato che da quello che scrive mi sembra pure parecchio geloso, la prima cosa che le persone fanno quando hanno uno così geloso o lo si prende a testate e lo si educa (non mi sembra il caso questo, visto che lui mi sembra il più forte tra i due) oppure si nasconde qualcosa, un amicizia non un tradimento, per evitare di farsi rompere i coglioni da uno così.

Detto questo credo che debba prendersi un periodo di pausa, lui, ma se non calma la sua gelosia e il suo orgoglio farà una vita di merda.
E la farà fare a chi sta con lui, perchè vedrà fantasmi di tradimenti ovunque.
Ma ti rendi conto che lei non sarebbe nemmeno libera di fare due chiacchiere con un uomo?


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Penso che sia più ridicolo chi mi dà del disgustoso o chi mi insulta di quello che sono stato.



Dylan, tu sei uno che sta continuando ad accumulare tante di quelle fortune che sembra quasi ti si sia inceppata la slot machine davanti con quattro pere in fila che lampeggiano!
E sei anche uno culturale, che è una cosa importante!
Pensa a cosa avrebbero fatto i Maya senza la cultura del mais?
Lo so che stai rispondendo giustamente: niente!
Quelli che si riempiono la macchina di LED non sono come sei tu.
Il tu di adesso, cioè un ragazzo esperto e saggio.
Hai dimostrato una maturazione che neppure il pomodoro rosso che ieri era verde ti farebbe un baffo!
Anche il pomodoro è originario dell'America, proprio per questo gli antichi romani avevano una pizza molto pallida.
Loro erano perciò dei poverini, mentre tu invece no!
Ascolta qua: hai una ragazza perfetta per le mani, che ci ha un tizio in mente, che forse gli piace o forse no.
E' percaso un problema tuo?
Non hai fatto abbastanza sbagli nella tua lunga vita da aver imparato come si campa cent'anni?
Cent'anni sono tanti e viverli bene è una bella fortuna, dirai tu!
E quando lo dirai, io e tutti gli altri con un po' di sale in zucca ti daremo ragione.
E una persona a cui tutti danno ragione è una persona affidabile e di cui bisogna fidarsi, non credi?
Ma anche tu sei una persona, correggimi se sbaglio.
Quindi, per forza di cose, devi fidarti di te stesso!
Se ti fidi di te stesso, puoi andare tranquillo tutti i giorni della tua vita e camminare a testa alta!
E, se cammini a testa alta e sei tranquillo, non hai bisogno proprio dell'approvazione di nessuno!
Devi fare quello che senti a prescindere da quello che dicono e pensano gli altri.
Perchè gli altri, in generale, non è mica detto che ti vogliano bene, sai?
E chi non ti vuol bene forse sparla di te e ti prende in giro.
Ma tanto a te ormai non te ne deve fregare proprio un bel niente!
Li guardi come se fossero insetti o formiche, perchè tu hai maturato la vera consapevolezza e loro no!
Tu vai per la tua strada anche se loro pensano male di te e delle tue scelte.
E fai bene!
Sempre dritto!
Arrivati al tuo livello, certe cose non ti sfiorano nenche!
Certe cose come gli sfigati, le ragazze allegre e le corna!
Neppure se tu lo fossi ancora, neppure se le frequentassi ora e neppure se ce le avessi già!

Fai come hai sempre fatto ed avrai il successo che hai sempre avuto!
E sposala!

Ciao!


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io le brillantino!


mo' viene natale, mettece du' strisce de luminarie...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Che ne penesi addrizza?o sgonfia?


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe tebe c'è chi quando succede qualcosa vuole capire e chi va in depressione. Caricatura di un'uomo non mi ci sento proprio in quanto ho raggiunto traguardi da solo e ho voglia di fare. Solo in questo campo non so che cazzo fare e alcune frasi sono cazzate che mi passano nel cervello nel momento in cui le scrivo e le vostre opinione contrastanti mi fanno pensare sia:" amore andiamo avanti" sia "affanculo stronza" però confidarmi con voi mi sta aiutando. Sapevo che in tanti mi avreste risposto chi la fà l'aspetti ma vi sto raccontando tutto in modo sincero e i vostri insulti non mi toccano. Sono contento che alcuno persone stiano cercando di aiutarmi e delle altre me lo aspettavo. È normale


Ovvio che non sei una caricatura di uomo, in questo momento sei in botta e posso capirlo.
Però scusami.
Non andare così in picco.
Tu la ami giusto?
Ok. Io non ho letto nulla di quello che hai scritto che mi ha fatto venire il dubbio che lei ti tradisca.
Tu dici che nasconde il cellulare e parla con il suo collega.
E allora?
Dici anche che lo nega. Ma fa bene. Tu capiresti?
Il problema non sono le corna qui secondo me, e che tu sei talmente innamorato e folle di gelosia che non vedi le cose importanti ma ti fai trascinare dall'emotività.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe, non ci siamo....*



Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ribatto nessuna frittata, leggo solo di un tipo che presuppone di avere le corna e prende per il culo la sua tipa per farla confessare senza nemmeno avere il dubbio che invece lei non abbia fatto nulla.
> Considrato che da quello che scrive mi sembra pure parecchio geloso, la prima cosa che le persone fanno quando hanno uno così geloso o lo si prende a testate e lo si educa (non mi sembra il caso questo, visto che lui mi sembra il più forte tra i due) oppure si nasconde qualcosa, un amicizia non un tradimento, per evitare di farsi rompere i coglioni da uno così.
> 
> Detto questo credo che debba prendersi un periodo di pausa, lui, ma se non calma la sua gelosia e il suo orgoglio farà una vita di merda.
> ...


....sono il non registrato di prima...non condivido affatto l'analisi, però vedo che pur partendo da punti di vista diversi siamo d'accordo che la deve lasciare o almeno prendersi una pausa.

P.S.:mi sembra evidente che chi ha in mano la relazione è lei, non certo lui. E' lei la forte, non vi è dubbio.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Rabarbaro*

Fai i miei saluti a Daniele,il mio preferito!:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai i miei saluti a Daniele,il mio preferito!:up:


Alla prima occasione non mancherò!
Thanks!


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....sono il non registrato di prima...non condivido affatto l'analisi, però vedo che pur partendo da punti di vista diversi siamo d'accordo che la deve lasciare o almeno prendersi una pausa.
> 
> P.S.:mi sembra evidente che chi ha in mano la relazione è lei, non certo lui. E' lei la forte, non vi è dubbio.



....no, secondo me, chi sta sotto è lei, perchè non è nemmeno libera di dire al suo uomo che è amica con un collega o uscire da sola con un amica.
E non credo l'abbiano scelto insieme di vivere in simbiosi, con il tempramento che ha lui la vedo più un imposizione che lei ha accettato per amore, ma che per forza di cose ora le andrà stretta.
Sretta non vuol dire tradire.
Ma lui dev'essere pesantissimo con le sue gelosie, e lei si difende come può.

Comunque si. Forse un allontanamento sarebbe la soluzione migliore


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Scusa Dylan, ma provare a staccarvi un pò?
nel senso magari di uscire tu con i tuoi amici e lei con le sue amiche?
Mica sempre, una volta alla settimana tipo?


----------



## Zeeva (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....no, secondo me, chi sta sotto è lei, perchè non è nemmeno libera di dire al suo uomo che è amica con un collega o uscire da sola con un amica.
> E non credo l'abbiano scelto insieme di vivere in simbiosi, con il tempramento che ha lui la vedo più un imposizione che lei ha accettato per amore, ma che per forza di cose ora le andrà stretta.
> Sretta non vuol dire tradire.
> Ma lui dev'essere pesantissimo con le sue gelosie, e lei si difende come può.
> ...


Condivido.
Ma lui non devo farlo vivere a lei come una "punizione" per ciò che ella (non) ha fatto
Non sarebbe giusto


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Ma lui non devo farlo vivere a lei come una "punizione" per ciò che ella (non) ha fatto
> Non sarebbe giusto


Esatto, ma credo proprio che lui la imposti proprio come una punizione.


E' inutile. Non capirò mai, ma proprio mai la gelosia dei traditori. *Questa* gelosia.
Mi fa raccapricciare


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa Dylan, ma provare a staccarvi un pò?
> nel senso magari di uscire tu con i tuoi amici e lei con le sue amiche?
> Mica sempre, una volta alla settimana tipo?


Allo staccarci ci ho pensato e penso sia la soluzione migliore. A me non da fastidio che abbia amici. A me da fastidio quell'amico. Lei ha a che fare con altra gente e non mi interessa. Ma io non voglio abbia rapporti con quello perchè anche lei è molto gelosa e se avessi fatto io quello che ha fatto lei sarebbe già dalla sua mammina e non qua e rincoglionirsi come me.
Sto sbroccando di brutto. Sono a casa in malattia dal lavoro ed è 2 giorni che non combino un cazzo. Sono triste, solo e mi sento da schifo. Sesso o no mi ha tenuto nascosto un qualcosa che mi avrebbe urtato. La fiducia manca ma non mi voglio fare vedere cagnolino. Fuori le palle e testa alta. Devo far si che lei venga da me non il contrario. Ha sbagliato lei. Mi devo staccare


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

*Per Tebe e Dylan*



Tebe ha detto:


> ....no, secondo me, chi sta sotto è lei, perchè non è nemmeno libera di dire al suo uomo che è amica con un collega o uscire da sola con un amica.
> E non credo l'abbiano scelto insieme di vivere in simbiosi, con il tempramento che ha lui la vedo più un imposizione che lei ha accettato per amore, ma che per forza di cose ora le andrà stretta.
> Sretta non vuol dire tradire.
> Ma lui dev'essere pesantissimo con le sue gelosie, e lei si difende come può.
> ...


Sempre non registrato di prima: lei è più forte perchè io interpreto l'atteggiamento di Dylan tipico di chi è debole in una relazione: ha paura di perderla, sta qui a farsi pippe mentali e a cercare consigli da sconosciuti.

Magari lei ci tiene e non vuole farlo incazzare, ok. Ma cazzo, non puoi mandarti messaggini ambigui con un collega 10 anni più grande di te! Qui non c'entra nulla la libertà di cui parli tu! Ci sta flirtando o cmq è ambigua. Che poi sia per troiaggine o perchè lui le fa mancare qualcosa, non sono cazzi che riguardano Dylan. Le mancanze e le analisi sulle colpe vanno bene per salvare rapporti collaudati che, dopo anni, fisiologicamente entrano in crisi. Fa parte delle regole del gioco e del sacrificio su cui si basano le relazioni importanti. Ma loro sono all'inizio: dovrebbe essere la fase più bella, quella delle farfalle nello stomaco, quella delle fantasticherie...invece c' è già una terza presenza ad ammorbare tutto.

Lui deve prendere il controllo di sè. E' lui il debole. Se lei decidesse un giorno di fargli del male davvero (mandandolo - forse giustamente, dal suo punto di vista - a cagare) per lui sarebbe molto , molto più dura. 

Io la vedo così: Lei è presissima all'inizio, lui fa un pò di resistenza, poi cede, grandissima passione, lui si inzerbina e diventa pesante, lei si inizia a rompere il cazzo, a sentirsi soffocata e cerca qualche innocente distrazione, per ora...è un grande, grande classico. Quindi, consiglio, per il benessere di Dylan, di guardare la cosa dal di fuori, con oggettività, e trarne le conseguenze: lasciala prima che sia lei a stufarsi di te.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allo staccarci ci ho pensato e penso sia la soluzione migliore. A me non da fastidio che abbia amici. A me da fastidio quell'amico. Lei ha a che fare con altra gente e non mi interessa. Ma io non voglio abbia rapporti con quello perchè anche lei è molto gelosa e se avessi fatto io quello che ha fatto lei sarebbe già dalla sua mammina e non qua e rincoglionirsi come me.
> Sto sbroccando di brutto. Sono a casa in malattia dal lavoro ed è 2 giorni che non combino un cazzo. Sono triste, solo e mi sento da schifo. Sesso o no mi ha tenuto nascosto un qualcosa che mi avrebbe urtato. La fiducia manca ma non mi voglio fare vedere cagnolino. Fuori le palle e testa alta. Devo far si che lei venga da me non il contrario. Ha sbagliato lei. Mi devo staccare


Dylan con sto orgoglio di sta minchia mi fai partire l'embolone.
Testa alta? Cagnolino? 
Devi far si che venga lei e non il contrario?
ma questo è un amore malato. Non va bene.
L'amore non è chi cede prima, maddai.
Stai come i pazzi ma ti auto alimenti da solo.
Che ne sai che lei stia come te?
Dici che è gelosa...no buono.
Uno scontro di gelosie è sempre una Caporetto.
Perchè non ci si ascolta e parla solo l'orgoglio.
Ha sbagliato lei?
Può darsi, ma tu cosa fai per farglielo capire? Niente, perchè hai la presunzione di non avere colpe. Addirittura le tendi delle trappole per farti dire cose.
Mi sembra che siate solo in scontro, ognuno convinto di avere ragione.
Parlate ma non vi dite niente.
Anzi. Vi allontanante sempre di più.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sempre non registrato di prima: lei è più forte perchè io interpreto l'atteggiamento di Dylan tipico di chi è debole in una relazione: ha paura di perderla, sta qui a farsi pippe mentali e a cercare consigli da sconosciuti.
> 
> Magari lei ci tiene e non vuole farlo incazzare, ok. Ma cazzo, non puoi mandarti messaggini ambigui con un collega 10 anni più grande di te! Qui non c'entra nulla la libertà di cui parli tu! Ci sta flirtando o cmq è ambigua. Che poi sia per troiaggine o perchè lui le fa mancare qualcosa, non sono cazzi che riguardano Dylan. Le mancanze e le analisi sulle colpe vanno bene per salvare rapporti collaudati che, dopo anni, fisiologicamente entrano in crisi. Fa parte delle regole del gioco e del sacrificio su cui si basano le relazioni importanti. Ma loro sono all'inizio: dovrebbe essere la fase più bella, quella delle farfalle nello stomaco, quella delle fantasticherie...invece c' è già una terza presenza ad ammorbare tutto.
> 
> ...



mmmmmhhhhhhh.....non la penso così ma va bene.
L'importante è che Dylan trovi  la giusta strada e la giusta mediazione magari proprio leggendoci.
Finchè è così in embolo non vede chiaro e magari ingigantisce.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sempre non registrato di prima: lei è più forte perchè io interpreto l'atteggiamento di Dylan tipico di chi è debole in una relazione: ha paura di perderla, sta qui a farsi pippe mentali e a cercare consigli da sconosciuti.
> 
> Magari lei ci tiene e non vuole farlo incazzare, ok. Ma cazzo, non puoi mandarti messaggini ambigui con un collega 10 anni più grande di te! Qui non c'entra nulla la libertà di cui parli tu! Ci sta flirtando o cmq è ambigua. Che poi sia per troiaggine o perchè lui le fa mancare qualcosa, non sono cazzi che riguardano Dylan. Le mancanze e le analisi sulle colpe vanno bene per salvare rapporti collaudati che, dopo anni, fisiologicamente entrano in crisi. Fa parte delle regole del gioco e del sacrificio su cui si basano le relazioni importanti. Ma loro sono all'inizio: dovrebbe essere la fase più bella, quella delle farfalle nello stomaco, quella delle fantasticherie...invece c' è già una terza presenza ad ammorbare tutto.
> 
> ...



senti ma un nick che sia meglio di
sempre il non registrato di prima:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

*Sempre il non registrato di prima...*



Tebe ha detto:


> senti ma un nick che sia meglio di
> sempre il non registrato di prima:mrgreen:


Ci sto pensando...non al nick, ma se iscrivermi o meno...sono settimane che osservo le dinamiche del forum e, per ora, voglio mantenere un certo distacco (certo, dopo aver scritto chilometri di post sono poco credibile, ma per quanto strano è coerente con la mia personalità "malata")


----------



## Tebina (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando...non al nick, ma se iscrivermi o meno...sono settimane che osservo le dinamiche del forum e, per ora, voglio mantenere un certo distacco (certo, dopo aver scritto chilometri di post sono poco credibile, ma per quanto strano è coerente con la mia personalità "malata")


osservi le dinamiche del forum da settimane?





siamo fottuti



Beh, intanto suggerisco un nick, poi puoi decidere con calma se iscriverti o no.
E poi se hai la personalità malata sei perfetto per noi, lo avrai già notato.
E il distacco è una chimera.
Anche se qui è un mondo "virtuale" alla fine non puoi essere distaccato.
Credo io.
Poi non so se è così con tutti i forum...questo e il mio primo.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

Qualsiasi cosa che scegli Dilan ...
Trovo che la cosa più brutta sia tornare da mamma e papà sia  per te 
che per lei...
ragazzi ma imparate a vivere da soli a responsabilizzarvi ... se per ogni minimo problema 
si torna a casa per me non si risolverá mai nulla ...


----------



## Tebina (23 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qualsiasi cosa che scegli Dilan ...
> Trovo che la cosa più brutta sia tornare da mamma e papà sia  per te
> che per lei...
> ragazzi ma imparate a vivere da soli a responsabilizzarvi ... se per ogni minimo problema
> si torna a casa per me non si risolverá mai nulla ...


sono tendenzialmente d'accordo ma a volte, mamma e papà, qualsiasi età tu abbia, sono un nido dove recuperare le forse.
e te lo dice una che quando è andata via le è stato detto.
se esci da quella porta non rientri.
e così è stato


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> sono tendenzialmente d'accordo ma a volte, mamma e papà, qualsiasi età tu abbia, sono un nido dove recuperare le forse.
> e te lo dice una che quando è andata via le è stato detto.
> se esci da quella porta non rientri.
> e così è stato



Si sono un porto sicuro dove recuperare le forze...
Ma non mi sembra questo il caso ... a me dailan sembra un capriccioso 
geloso che non trovando soluzioni torna all'ovile...
poi tendenzialmente penso che arrivati a 20 dovresti vivere la tua vita fuori di casa ...
senza andare da mamma e papà perchè la fidanzatina manda sms ad un'altro...
A 19anni sono uscita di casa lavoravo e ho finito di studiare ma la porta era sempre comunque aperta, 
ma volevo fare la mia vita, mi sono presa le mie inculate e non sarei mai tornata indietro...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
> Comunque sempre insieme, cerchiamo di vederci il più possibile e solo dopo 10 mesi andiamo a convivere. Non usciamo mai divisi e facciamo tutto insieme. Si è un pò patetico ma la abbiamo impostata così.
> Lei trova lavoro in questo posto dove c'è un povero sfigato che la assilla e me lo dice.
> Al che da qualche giorno la vedo strana e essendo stato un traditore di prima categoria percepisco segnali. Si porta il telefono anche in bagno, sempre silenzioso, inzia a dire che dovremmo uscire divisi ed è strana.Davvero se mi metto a raccontare quello che combinavo vi si accappona la pelle. Ma a lei volevo dare solo il meglio di me.
> Allora ieri sera in camera gli vibra il telefono e io prima di lei guardo chi è. Praticamente è lo sfigato che si scambiavano messaggi in  whatsapp e nell'ultimo lei diceva che ero diventato sospettoso e non so che. Mi sono letto la chat ma non c'era scritto nulla di che a parte che lui non sopporta questa situazione e nomiglioli del cazzo. Dopo litigate, grida pianti etc. Lei rimane sempre sulla linea che è un amico che le sta vicino e conoscendomi se me lo diceva gli rompevo il cranio( ha ragione). Dice che a lavoro la aiuta e si sono sentiti solo quella sera. Lei lo vede solo come un'amico e che non ci farebbe mai niente. Mi vuole sposare e cazzate varie.ma sembrava convincente e convinta. Io gli ho detto anche che se voleva fare i cazzi suoi me ne sarei andato e aveva strada libera. Mi ha risposto di no che non è un mostro e non mi tradirebbe mai. Per me l'orgoglio vale tanto e solo per questo la stavo lasciando. Io adesso ho il dubbio che non mi dica tutta la veritá perchè sá benissimo che me ne andrei e non la vorrei più vedere. Voi cosa dite? Lei dice sempre che era tutto solo in amicizia e basta. Io gli sto dando tutto quello che posso darglie mi ricambia con questa merda


due domande: tu la ami? sei geloso?


----------



## VikyMaria (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> sono tendenzialmente d'accordo ma a volte, mamma e papà, qualsiasi età tu abbia, sono un nido dove recuperare le forse.
> e te lo dice una che quando è andata via le è stato detto.
> se esci da quella porta non rientri.
> e così è stato



Mah, dipende dai mamma e papa': i miei alla fine son diventati "nonni"...... nel senso, che disapprovavan le mie scelte, han disapprovato la mia gravidanza, han disapprovato il mio matrimonio ed il mio parto: infatti non c'erano a nessuno...... poi a pochi mesi, a mia figlia e' stata fatta una nefrectomia: e non c'erano...... siccome ho un fratello e due sorelle, che son rimasti legati sempre sia a loro che a me, alla fine come e' andata..... che i miei frequentavan le mie sorelle, che tante volte trovavan li' mia figlia (alla volte anche studiatamente, ma non da me....), eh insomma.... la prima nipotina gli e' entrata nel cuore! Ma mai del tutto io, e mai in assoluto mio marito!!!! Se mi aiutano, e' per lei: se la tengono, e' perche' han piacere di tenere LEI, quando la vado a prendere, "ciao" "ciao"..... manco un "come va'?"

Diverso il discorso solo con mia mamma: che mi fa avere dolci, fette di arrosto, o giocattoli presi di sgamo...... tutto di nascosto! rsetto:





Tornare a casa? FORSE potrei: ma per genuflettermi a loro, 8/10 volte al giorno, implorando pieta' per i miei errori, e chinando il capo al cospetto della loro intelligenza e saggezza!!!! Nono..... 


E mica li avro' solo io genitori cosi' ! Ma piuttosto oggi, scapperei a chiedere asilo politico in Iran!!!!!


----------



## Tebina (23 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Mah, dipende dai mamma e papa': i miei alla fine son diventati "nonni"...... nel senso, che disapprovavan le mie scelte, han disapprovato la mia gravidanza, han disapprovato il mio matrimonio ed il mio parto: infatti non c'erano a nessuno...... poi a pochi mesi, a mia figlia e' stata fatta una nefrectomia: e non c'erano...... siccome ho un fratello e due sorelle, che son rimasti legati sempre sia a loro che a me, alla fine come e' andata..... che i miei frequentavan le mie sorelle, che tante volte trovavan li' mia figlia (alla volte anche studiatamente, ma non da me....), eh insomma.... la prima nipotina gli e' entrata nel cuore! Ma mai del tutto io, e mai in assoluto mio marito!!!! Se mi aiutano, e' per lei: se la tengono, e' perche' han piacere di tenere LEI, quando la vado a prendere, "ciao" "ciao"..... manco un "come va'?"
> 
> Diverso il discorso solo con mia mamma: che mi fa avere dolci, fette di arrosto, o giocattoli presi di sgamo...... tutto di nascosto! rsetto:
> 
> ...


i miei non sono nemmeno stati genitori, così come l'iconografia ufficiale li dovrebbe descrivere. Dal lato umano intendo. Con la genitrice poi non parlo da anni.
Ma in quanto a  cultura, libertà mentale e stimoli in genere sono stati perfetti.
Ho avuto la fortuna grande di vivere di crescere circondata da stimoli incredibili.

Il mio era solo un discorso accademico di come vedrei io dei genitori.
E di come ne leggo alcuni qui.


----------



## Tebina (23 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si sono un porto sicuro dove recuperare le forze...
> Ma non mi sembra questo il caso ... a me dailan sembra un capriccioso
> geloso che non trovando soluzioni torna all'ovile...
> poi tendenzialmente penso che arrivati a 20 dovresti vivere la tua vita fuori di casa ...
> ...


si,anche a me dylan da l'idea di un capriccioso che sbatte i piedi.


Dylan un lecca lecca?


----------



## Spider (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan, la verità è che tra lei e te è finita.
Ti spiego il perchè.
anche se è difficile.
Non ha più senso oramai sapere se ti ha tradito.
Non ha più senso per te.
Quello che è successo , ha risvegliato un mostro che dormiva.
Quel mostro è la tua insicurezza, le tue incertezze.
e vedrai che mai prove ti sarranno sufficenti.
Qualcuno ti ha detto che sei stato ripagato con la stessa moneta,
ma non si tratta di crediti o debitori.
si tratta di te, cerchi in lei una risposta razionale,
 che faccia sparire ogni dubbio, e sai che non ci sarà,la risposta è dentro di te.
quanto sei capace di accettare l'altro, quanto sai di poter conoscere.
poco da quello che chiedi, riducendo tutto da un puro fatto meschino.
Chiediti se nonostante tutto sapresti ancora amarla.
la risposta è lì, ma non la vuoi vedere.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> sono tendenzialmente d'accordo ma a volte, mamma e papà, qualsiasi età tu abbia, sono un nido dove recuperare le forse.
> e te lo dice una che quando è andata via le è stato detto.
> se esci da quella porta non rientri.
> e così è stato


Anche a me è stato detto così.
Ma in una forma simbolica.
E fu quando mostrai a mio padre la mia prima bolletta intestata a me.
Mi disse: ora sei un uomo, se torni da me con le tasche bucate, mi dimostri che eri un pagliaccio.
Quando torni in casa da noi, ricordati che non sei più a casa tua, ma che sei ospite.

Apprezzo enormemente che i miei per venire a casa mia:
chiedano permesso.

Mio padre diceva piuttosto che dare a te la mia officina, la bruso.
Ok....
Ma quando chiuse l'attività mi disse: 
sei stato un ottimo e saggio amministratore.
Prese il libretto degli assegni e staccò un assegno.

L'unico che mi abbia mai fatto e l'ultimo di un certo libretto.

( ovvio poi tutto sperperato a donnine no? E che problemi ci sono?)
Io sono io.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Mah, dipende dai mamma e papa': i miei alla fine son diventati "nonni"...... nel senso, che disapprovavan le mie scelte, han disapprovato la mia gravidanza, han disapprovato il mio matrimonio ed il mio parto: infatti non c'erano a nessuno...... poi a pochi mesi, a mia figlia e' stata fatta una nefrectomia: e non c'erano...... siccome ho un fratello e due sorelle, che son rimasti legati sempre sia a loro che a me, alla fine come e' andata..... che i miei frequentavan le mie sorelle, che tante volte trovavan li' mia figlia (alla volte anche studiatamente, ma non da me....), eh insomma.... la prima nipotina gli e' entrata nel cuore! Ma mai del tutto io, e mai in assoluto mio marito!!!! Se mi aiutano, e' per lei: se la tengono, e' perche' han piacere di tenere LEI, quando la vado a prendere, "ciao" "ciao"..... manco un "come va'?"
> 
> Diverso il discorso solo con mia mamma: che mi fa avere dolci, fette di arrosto, o giocattoli presi di sgamo...... tutto di nascosto! rsetto:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Beh mia madre sarebbe molto di vedute Iraniane :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma rispettiamo i nonni dai...
Mio padre alla prima nipote si commosse e disse " Te pare impossibile de imparare a voler ben in sta maniera qui!"
Mia madre quasi uccise mio cognato che aveva sentenziato: " Ghe vorremo ben anca se è na femena!" 

E ora oggi mia madre lancia gli strali piangendo...figlio mio...rivedo in te e tua figlia le stesse cose che c'erano tra me e mio padre...

E io ma porco can...ma vi siete viste? Siete uguali e io sono uguale al nonno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Dylan, la verità è che tra lei e te è finita.
> Ti spiego il perchè.
> anche se è difficile.
> Non ha più senso oramai sapere se ti ha tradito.
> ...


La risposta è lì
Ma a lui non piace
Sta scritto Game Over.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La risposta è lì
> Ma a lui non piace
> Sta scritto Game Over.


ogni flipper ha almeno un altro round per la stessa moneta


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2012)

*Sono sempre l'anonimo non registrato*



Spider ha detto:


> Dylan, la verità è che tra lei e te è finita.
> Ti spiego il perchè.
> anche se è difficile.
> Non ha più senso oramai sapere se ti ha tradito.
> ...


Dylan, questa incorniciatela e leggitela ogni mattina. E' proprio così. E' quello che tentavo di dirti. Molla il colpo, fai esperienze, conosci le donne, amale per quello che ti possono dare e cresci con loro.

Bravo Spider!


----------



## derailed (24 Novembre 2012)

*Dubbio...*

Raga, mi é venuto un flash... Ci siamo fossilizati su i tre partecipanti alla storia... Dylan, la tipa e il collega sfigato...
Ma se in verità il collega sfigato é la copertura per sminuire il gesto e dietro c`é un altro?
Dylan, vai a vedere se é effettivamente lui...


----------



## Zeeva (24 Novembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Raga, mi é venuto un flash... Ci siamo fossilizati su i tre partecipanti alla storia... Dylan, la tipa e il collega sfigato...
> Ma se in verità il collega sfigato é la copertura per sminuire il gesto e dietro c`é un altro?
> Dylan, vai a vedere se é effettivamente lui...


Ussignùr!!!
Sta a vedere che adesso viene fuori che lei è un' agente della Cia, che sotto c'è un complotto di una Potenza Straniera, che il finto-amico-sfigato è Superman fuori servizio, che tutti sanno -tranne Dylan- che si sta preparando un'invasione aliena.... ecc ecc ecc

Ociò... che Dylan è già stra-geloso-possessivo di suo: gli ci manca solo la teoria del complotto!


----------



## derailed (24 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Ussignùr!!!
> Sta a vedere che adesso viene fuori che lei è un' agente della Cia, che sotto c'è un complotto di una Potenza Straniera, che il finto-amico-sfigato è Superman fuori servizio, che tutti sanno -tranne Dylan- che si sta preparando un'invasione aliena.... ecc ecc ecc
> 
> Ociò... che Dylan è già stra-geloso-possessivo di suo: gli ci manca solo la teoria del complotto!


Il pensiero mio é che lei avendogli già confessato che quel tipo gli stava dietro e che fosse uno "sfigato", abbia così sminuito il peso della situazione.. "ma no amore é uno sfigato ci parlo solo!!"

Sono onesto con dylan io questo dubbio me lo farei...

Anche se effettivamente dai sms si nota solo un amicizia d'interesse di sfogo e non un qualcosa di (per il momento) intimo.

Di dove sei???? Da ussignur e Ocio mi pari delle mie "bande"


----------



## Zeeva (24 Novembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Il pensiero mio é che lei avendogli già confessato che quel tipo gli stava dietro e che fosse uno "sfigato", abbia così sminuito il peso della situazione.. "ma no amore é uno sfigato ci parlo solo!!"
> 
> Sono onesto con dylan io questo dubbio me lo farei...
> 
> ...


...anche "bande" è familiare....
lombardia, vicino ai monti


----------



## derailed (24 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> ...anche "bande" è familiare....
> lombardia, vicino ai monti


Ga som alura


----------



## Zeeva (24 Novembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Ga som alura


eh...direi proprio di sì :cincin:


----------



## Zeeva (24 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> si,anche a me dylan da l'idea di un capriccioso che sbatte i piedi.
> 
> 
> Dylan un lecca lecca?


Mi sono riletta tutti gli interventi di Dylan (complici insonnia e buona dose di masochismo).
Mi è come parso di leggere gli scritti di 2 persone.
Il ragazzo confuso, magari anche geloso, OK...ma ferito dal comportamento della sua lei che lo infastidisce e che gli ha instillato il tarlo del dubbio. 
Ed il ragazzo che a volte ha reazioni (almeno in ciò che scrive) da sbruffoncello pieno di sè.
Ora:
quanto del primo e quanto de secondo?
Ed ancora:
quanto del secondo è davvero insito in lui e quanto, invece, è una forma di autodifesa/autoincensazione che sfoggia qui, soprattutto, ma forse ogni volta che il suo orgoglio di maschio viene leso?
Io. 'sto ragazzo qui, mica l'ho capito....
E per me (per me, eh?!) il problema è più lui che lei.
Proprio per questo, come già detto da me e da altri, una pausa di riflessione (DI QUELLE VERO, PERO', mica di quelle scoperecce vestite da riflessione) è forse auspicabile per entrambi.


----------



## Dylan (24 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Mi sono riletta tutti gli interventi di Dylan (complici insonnia e buona dose di masochismo).
> Mi è come parso di leggere gli scritti di 2 persone.
> Il ragazzo confuso, magari anche geloso, OK...ma ferito dal comportamento della sua lei che lo infastidisce e che gli ha instillato il tarlo del dubbio.
> Ed il ragazzo che a volte ha reazioni (almeno in ciò che scrive) da sbruffoncello pieno di sè.
> ...


Ok ragazzi mi sono letto le 2 paginate di post dove mi becco del geloso, possessivo, bambino, e non sò cosa altro.
Io sono si pieno di me, sbruffoncello, sveglio e anche cattivo ma con lei il mio lato brutto è andato allegramente a farsi fottere. Mi rendo conto che il me di 2 anni fà avrebbe dato di matto (fatto), spaccato la faccia al coglione (non penso di farlo) e levatosi dal cazzo (non lo farò). Penso che il punto qua è come diceva tebe. Lei ha nascosto perchè non avrei capito l'amicizia. Ma gli ho anche detto "sti cazzi" al contrario a te farebbe piacere? Ovviamente mi ha detto di no.
Ieri sera ho pensato se andarmene o restare ma non ho dovuto pensarci tanto. Io la amo e voglio fidarmi di quello che mi dice. L'unica cosa che conta per me è che non ci sia stato tradimento perchè stare insieme sarebbe trascinare uno schifo immenso nel quale non voglio vivere. Comunque mi ha fatto male perchè mentre io ero in sala si scriveva di nascosto con nomignioli del cazzo e mi ribolle il sangue ma mi ha chiesto scusa e sembrava davvero dispiaciuta e ha capito che per una cazzata stava buttando via tutto. Io ovviamente adesso non ho più fiducia in lei e se la deve riconquistare. Non è che non credo più alle sue parole ma su alcune cose sono diffidente. La pausa penso che non serva a nulla perchè è stando con lei che vedo se la cosa riesce a passarmi, non senza di lei.
Solo il tempo può sistemare le cose. Non avrò mai nessuna prova oggettiva lo sò e sono disposto ad accettarlo. Almeno,a provarci.
Vorrei anche rispondere a tebina che i lecca lecca non li ho mai mangiati a differenza sua e che il tornare a casa non è per mamma e papà sarebbe d'appoggio finchè mi sistemo. Ho un indipendenza che mi piace tenere. Poi non ho mai battuto i piedi per terra anzi se voglio qualcosa vado e me la prendo da solo e con le mie forze. Sono solo orgoglioso e un pò cagacazzo. Quindi evitate di psicoanalizzare persone che non conoscete che non siete dio e manco lui (se esiste ) psicoanalizza nessuno. Detto questo lapidatemi in pubblica piazza per la mia decisione


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Ok ragazzi mi sono letto le 2 paginate di post dove mi becco del geloso, possessivo, bambino, e non sò cosa altro.
> Io sono si pieno di me, sbruffoncello, sveglio e anche cattivo ma con lei il mio lato brutto è andato allegramente a farsi fottere. Mi rendo conto che il me di 2 anni fà avrebbe dato di matto (fatto), spaccato la faccia al coglione (non penso di farlo) e levatosi dal cazzo (non lo farò). Penso che il punto qua è come diceva tebe. Lei ha nascosto perchè non avrei capito l'amicizia. Ma gli ho anche detto "sti cazzi" al contrario a te farebbe piacere? Ovviamente mi ha detto di no.
> Ieri sera ho pensato se andarmene o restare ma non ho dovuto pensarci tanto.* Io la amo e voglio fidarmi di quello che mi dice. L'unica cosa che conta per me è che non ci sia stato tradimento perchè stare insieme sarebbe trascinare uno schifo immenso nel quale non voglio vivere. *Comunque mi ha fatto male perchè mentre io ero in sala si scriveva di nascosto con nomignioli del cazzo e mi ribolle il sangue ma mi ha chiesto scusa e sembrava davvero dispiaciuta e ha capito che per una cazzata stava buttando via tutto. *Io ovviamente adesso non ho più fiducia in lei e se la deve riconquistare. Non è che non credo più alle sue parole ma su alcune cose sono diffidente*. La pausa penso che non serva a nulla perchè è stando con lei che vedo se la cosa riesce a passarmi, non senza di lei.
> Solo il tempo può sistemare le cose. Non avrò mai nessuna prova oggettiva lo sò e sono disposto ad accettarlo. Almeno,a provarci.
> Vorrei anche rispondere a tebina che i lecca lecca non li ho mai mangiati a differenza sua e che il tornare a casa non è per mamma e papà sarebbe d'appoggio finchè mi sistemo. Ho un indipendenza che mi piace tenere. Poi non ho mai battuto i piedi per terra anzi se voglio qualcosa vado e me la prendo da solo e con le mie forze. Sono solo orgoglioso e un pò cagacazzo. Quindi evitate di psicoanalizzare persone che non conoscete che non siete dio e manco lui (se esiste ) psicoanalizza nessuno. Detto questo lapidatemi in pubblica piazza per la mia decisione



MI sa che sei un pò confuso...
Secondo me è ch ene sei innamorato ma hai la fottutissima paura che ti faccia becco...e se non rimuovi da te 
tutti sti pensieri non ti fiderai mai di nessuna ...

Fossi in te chiederei di conoscere l'amico magari di invitarlo a cena cosi vedi innanzitutto la sua reazione e poi come 
si comportano no!

Perchè tanto così non ne verrai mai a capo...


----------



## Dylan (24 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> MI sa che sei un pò confuso...
> Secondo me è ch ene sei innamorato ma hai la fottutissima paura che ti faccia becco...e se non rimuovi da te
> tutti sti pensieri non ti fiderai mai di nessuna ...
> 
> ...


Quello in casa mia non ce lo voglio ne tantomeno ho interesse nel conoscerlo. Io adesso devo credere a lei senza prova alcuna. Se non il vederla star male e completamente rigettante all'idea di un tradimento mio o suo. Anche per lei è game over se si tradisce quindi non credo abbia fatto nulla. Poi a chi dice che è facile volevo spiegare che con l'ex è stata 7 anni e mai tradito se non con me perchè persi entrambi l'uno dell'altro e al momento conviviamo. Prima del fattaccio ci conoscevamo da ben 8 anni. Quindi mai avute storielle e scappatelle con nessuno. Questo giro voglio fidarmi.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Quello in casa mia non ce lo voglio ne tantomeno ho interesse nel conoscerlo. Io adesso devo credere a lei senza prova alcuna. Se non il vederla star male e completamente rigettante all'idea di un tradimento mio o suo. Anche per lei è game over se si tradisce quindi non credo abbia fatto nulla. Poi a chi dice che è facile volevo spiegare che con l'ex è stata 7 anni e mai tradito se non con me perchè persi entrambi l'uno dell'altro e al momento conviviamo. Prima del fattaccio ci conoscevamo da ben 8 anni. Quindi mai avute storielle e scappatelle con nessuno. Questo giro voglio fidarmi.



Bravo fidati

Comunque lavorerei su tutta questa gelosia , che a lungo 
Andare se il rapporto continua porta comunque a nascondere fatti o eventi,magari insignificanti,
solo per avere una bella pace quotidiana ...
e quando queste cose saltano fuori succederanno i finimondi...
è cosi bello parlare con una persona senza temere reazioni alterate...
credimi tu sei sospettoso perchè sai come la si combina...
ma valuta il fatto che c'è anche chi compie azioni senza malizia...


----------



## Dylan (24 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bravo fidati
> 
> Comunque lavorerei su tutta questa gelosia , che a lungo
> Andare se il rapporto continua porta comunque a nascondere fatti o eventi,magari insignificanti,
> ...


Il fatto è che non ci ho visto malizia ma che lo scemo la chiama patata e lei risponde con tesoro... Nervoso a 2000 e poi lui dice di non sopportare questa situazione...cosa? Che non gli presto la morosa per fottersela? Qua le cose sono 2. O la mia ragazza è troppo ingenua o troppo furba. Io mi fido sperando che sia la prima. Se mi sta prendendo per il culo dopo tutto quello che mi ha detto reagirei veramente male...


----------



## Valeniente (24 Novembre 2012)

*nomignoli agli amici?  Sarà............*

Non sono convinta si trattasse solo di amicizia, mio marito ha cominciato a tenersi in tasca il cellulare giorno e notte o a tenerlo spento per ore, quando si è fatto l'amica.

Gli ho trovato 2000  DUEMILA tra telefonate e messaggi in soli SEI mesi, nella memoria storia addirrittura olte SEIMILA  e non sapevo neppure sapesse mandare i messaggi, UNO che ha sempre odiato rispondere al telefone e telefonare.


----------



## Zeeva (24 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Ok ragazzi mi sono letto le 2 paginate di post dove mi becco del geloso, possessivo, bambino, e non sò cosa altro.
> Io sono si pieno di me, sbruffoncello, sveglio e anche cattivo ma con lei il mio lato brutto è andato allegramente a farsi fottere. Mi rendo conto che il me di 2 anni fà avrebbe dato di matto (fatto), spaccato la faccia al coglione (non penso di farlo) e levatosi dal cazzo (non lo farò). Penso che il punto qua è come diceva tebe.* Lei ha nascosto perchè non avrei capito l'amicizia*. Ma gli ho anche detto "sti cazzi" al contrario a te farebbe piacere? Ovviamente mi ha detto di no.
> Ieri sera ho pensato se andarmene o restare ma non ho dovuto pensarci tanto. Io la amo e voglio fidarmi di quello che mi dice. L'unica cosa che conta per me è che non ci sia stato tradimento perchè stare insieme sarebbe trascinare uno schifo immenso nel quale non voglio vivere. Comunque mi ha fatto male perchè mentre io ero in sala si scriveva di nascosto con nomignioli del cazzo e mi ribolle il sangue ma mi ha chiesto scusa e sembrava davvero dispiaciuta e ha capito che per una cazzata stava buttando via tutto. Io ovviamente adesso non ho più fiducia in lei e se la deve riconquistare. Non è che non credo più alle sue parole ma su alcune cose sono diffidente. La pausa penso che non serva a nulla perchè è stando con lei che vedo se la cosa riesce a passarmi, non senza di lei.
> *Solo il tempo può sistemare le cose*. Non avrò mai nessuna prova oggettiva lo sò e sono disposto ad accettarlo. Almeno,a provarci.
> Vorrei anche rispondere a tebina che i lecca lecca non li ho mai mangiati a differenza sua e che il tornare a casa non è per mamma e papà sarebbe d'appoggio finchè mi sistemo. Ho un indipendenza che mi piace tenere. Poi non ho mai battuto i piedi per terra anzi se voglio qualcosa vado e me la prendo da solo e con le mie forze. *Sono solo orgoglioso e un pò cagacazzo.* Quindi evitate di psicoanalizzare persone che non conoscete che non siete dio e manco lui (se esiste ) psicoanalizza nessuno. Detto questo lapidatemi in pubblica piazza per la mia decisione


Qui mi sa che nessuno lancerà la prima pietra: fra tutti quanti, chi in un modo, chi in un altro, tutti abbiamo qualcosa da rimproverarci (oltre che da rimproverare).
Per eccesso di egoismo o per eccesso di zampone di Modena con contorno di lenticchie sugli occhi... siamo bene o male sulla stessa barca.
Quindi tranqui, che la sassaiola non ci sarà.

Se ti riferivi a me (o anche a me) quando dicevi di evitare di psicoanalizzare le persone...be'...io non ho la presunzione di farlo (non me ho le competenze), tuttavia so che ho la tendenza a spaccare il capello in 4. Quindi non mi sono presa la briga di farlo espressamente a tuo beneficio e nemmeno a tuo danno: endo a farlo...anche con me stessa. Punto e stop.

Ribadisco quanto ti ho scritto alcuni post fa: non ho capito se sei un tenerone sotto la scorza da duro o se sei proprio coriaceo.
Le tre frasi qui sopra evidenziate secondo me sono il concetto centrale di tutta la quaestio:

*Lei ha nascosto perchè non avresti capito l'amicizia*, poichè sei geloso (dico io), *orgoglioso e un po' cagacazzo *(lo dici anche tu).
Nessuno ti dice che non hai il diritto di risentirti per sua omissione/poca trasparenza, come nessuno dice che sia giusto in senso assoluto mentire/omettere. Ma ogni cosa va collocata in un contesto.
E se non ti piace la psicoanalisi e surrogati vari, fatti un attimo di riflessione tuo.

Sebbene certamente tu non abbia (non ancora) risolto i tuoi problemi...mi pare di leggerti un po' più determinato sul da farsi. Il che è già parecchio, no?
Quindi, tutte pagine di "questo" e "quello" e "contrario di tutto" a qualcosa sono servite: hai scritto, hai letto, hai risposto, ti sei messo a nudo, ti sei incazzato con qualcuno, ti sei sentito aggredito ed anche psico_anal_izzato...ma, alla fine, TU hai deciso che strada prendere.

solo un'ultima cosa: hai affermato che " *solo il tempo può sistemare le cose*"...non sono d'accordo: _non_ _solo_ il tempo. Anche un po' di limature al tuo carattere. Non _per_ la tua lei (non solo), ma per stare meglio tu.
Secondo me (a ri-daje con la psicoanalisi del cavolo...) ...dicevo, secondo me tu, dopo un passato un po' da libertino ti sei dato una regolata e sei diventato tutto d'un pezzo. Ecco: poco flessibile anche su cose che con la rettitudine non c'entrano un tubo. Nel processo di "raddrizzamento" ti si è raddrizzato tutto anche quello che con serviva [IL PRIMO CHE FA COMMENTI IDIOTI su quello che ho scritto ...LO PSIC_ANAL_IZZO]
Insomma...un po' meno rigido, ....ed i rapporti con gli altri (morosa inclusa) vedrai che saranno più fluidi.
(lo dico a te...ma anch'io sto imparando, sai?)


----------



## Dylan (24 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva se non ritorno a fidarmi di lei la chiuderò comunque...non voglio stare al lavoro col pensiero che può essere chissa dove e con chissa chi. Adesso anche le cose più stupide le vedo come scuse per farsi i fatti suoi...lei dice che le sto troppo addosso ma vorrei vedere chi è tranquillo dopo un'omissione del genere...voglio fidarmi ma ci vuole tempo e magari uscire con gli amici e non pensare a cosa fà lei qualche volta puo servire. Ci hai preso in pieno. Fuori sono duro irascibile e anche un pò pazzo ma dentro sono buono...forse troppo...e non potrei mai mentirle come ha fatto lei...vediamo come va


----------



## Zeeva (24 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Zeeva se non ritorno a fidarmi di lei la chiuderò comunque...non voglio stare al lavoro col pensiero che può essere chissa dove e con chissa chi. Adesso anche le cose più stupide le vedo come scuse per farsi i fatti suoi...lei dice che le sto troppo addosso ma vorrei vedere chi è tranquillo *dopo un'omissione del genere*...voglio fidarmi ma ci vuole tempo e magari uscire con gli amici e non pensare a cosa fà lei qualche volta puo servire. Ci hai preso in pieno. Fuori sono duro irascibile e anche un pò pazzo ma dentro sono buono...forse troppo...e non potrei mai mentirle come ha fatto lei...vediamo come va


Sul discorso della fiducia, sfondi una porta aperta con me. Tuttavia permettimi di farti notare il neretto: ...ma mica ti ha tenuto nascosto di aver commesso crimini contro l'umanità!!!  Ok, sei incazzato per l'omissione e le paroline da ragazzini che si scambiano i bigliettini...ma in fondo... REALMENTE... cos'ha fatto? (una persona è innocente fino a prova contraria ed è colpevole solo al di là di ogni ragionevole dubbio: le tue sono solo prove circostanziali...se vogliamo razionalizzare la cosa al massimo).
Quello in blu è perfetto: vuoi fidarti (...è dura, ci vuole tempo, ma sii positivo)
Quello in rosso a prescindere: manco Madre Teresa di Calcutta e Ghandi, caz*o!!! Su un po' di boccate d'ossigeno, ogni tanto, sennò morite soffocati!!
Un grosso in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Sabina_ (24 Novembre 2012)

Dylan dog ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 26 anni e convivo da 1 con una ragazza che ho strappato a un mio amico perchè la volevo. Da notare che me la dava mentre era ancora con lui. Già partiamo male.
> Comunque sempre insieme, cerchiamo di vederci il più possibile e solo dopo 10 mesi andiamo a convivere. Non usciamo mai divisi e facciamo tutto insieme. Si è un pò patetico ma la abbiamo impostata così.
> Lei trova lavoro in questo posto dove c'è un povero sfigato che la assilla e me lo dice.
> Al che da qualche giorno la vedo strana e essendo stato un traditore di prima categoria percepisco segnali. Si porta il telefono anche in bagno, sempre silenzioso, inzia a dire che dovremmo uscire divisi ed è strana.Davvero se mi metto a raccontare quello che combinavo vi si accappona la pelle. Ma a lei volevo dare solo il meglio di me.
> Allora ieri sera in camera gli vibra il telefono e io prima di lei guardo chi è. Praticamente è lo sfigato che si scambiavano messaggi in  whatsapp e nell'ultimo lei diceva che ero diventato sospettoso e non so che. Mi sono letto la chat ma non c'era scritto nulla di che a parte che lui non sopporta questa situazione e nomiglioli del cazzo. Dopo litigate, grida pianti etc. Lei rimane sempre sulla linea che è un amico che le sta vicino e conoscendomi se me lo diceva gli rompevo il cranio( ha ragione). Dice che a lavoro la aiuta e si sono sentiti solo quella sera. Lei lo vede solo come un'amico e che non ci farebbe mai niente. Mi vuole sposare e cazzate varie.ma sembrava convincente e convinta. Io gli ho detto anche che se voleva fare i cazzi suoi me ne sarei andato e aveva strada libera. Mi ha risposto di no che non è un mostro e non mi tradirebbe mai. Per me l'orgoglio vale tanto e solo per questo la stavo lasciando. Io adesso ho il dubbio che non mi dica tutta la veritá perchè sá benissimo che me ne andrei e non la vorrei più vedere. Voi cosa dite? Lei dice sempre che era tutto solo in amicizia e basta. Io gli sto dando tutto quello che posso darglie mi ricambia con questa merda


Beh, dico che la coppia "due cuori e una capanna" non può durare. E quello che e' successo alla tua compagna e' emblematico che nella vostra relazione ci sono delle cose che per lei non vanno, che ne sia cosciente o meno.


----------



## Dylan (25 Novembre 2012)

Mi ha mentito non ce la faccio proprio a crederle. Non riesco a fidarmi...sto male...piena di rabbia e insicurezza...lasciarla non risolverebbe niente perchè voglio stare con lei ma così non riesco. Non sò che fare


----------



## Tebina (25 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Mi ha mentito non ce la faccio proprio a crederle. Non riesco a fidarmi...sto male...piena di rabbia e insicurezza...lasciarla non risolverebbe niente perchè voglio stare con lei ma così non riesco. Non sò che fare


Senti.
Crescere vuol dire anche spostare i propri paletti.
Ora.
la ami. Ti ama. Come ha detto Zeeva di prove non ce ne sono e voi siete troppo attaccati.
Ricordati che dovete e siete due persone diverse.
La gelosia folle che dimostri è assurda.
E se non la calmi, non la razionalizzi sarai sempre un uomo che in coppia avrai e farai avere problemi. E sta sicuro che sarai pure un cornutazzo spaziale.
Si. Cornutazzo.
Perchè è folle, irrazionale e da bimbo, tutto ciò che stai facendo. Senza manco avere ragione.
Un anno che state convivendo ed è il vostro primo problema di assestamento coppia.
Ci siamo passati tutti. magari con problemi diversi, ma ci siamo passati.
Questa è la tua prima grande prova di uomo.
E allora fai l'uomo.
Cerca di razionalizzare.
Parla con lei delle tue debolezze, perchè tu stai facendo un errore grande, che ti rovinerà ogni storia importante che avrai.



Nascondi quello che sei.
Burbero fuori e tenero dentro.
Perchè?
Cosa c'è di disonorevole a far vedere le proprie debolezze alla persona che ami?
Questo non è amore Dylan se tu devi far vedere solo la parte forte di te, soffocando l'altra.
A che scopo?
Ripeto.
Perchè?
Perchè facendo vedere il tenero hai paura di essere meno uomo per lei?
Perchè tu ti senti debole?
Sono discorsi stupidi e immaturi.

Tira fuori i coglioni e fai l'uomo.
Se la ami.
Perchè io di amore da parte tua ne vedo, ma vedo di più la tua immaturità.


----------



## Tebina (25 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Mi ha mentito non ce la faccio proprio a crederle. Non riesco a fidarmi...sto male...piena di rabbia e insicurezza...lasciarla non risolverebbe niente perchè voglio stare con lei ma così non riesco. Non sò che fare


e ti ha mentito proprio perchè già sapeva che tu avresti fatto un casino da cinema per niente.
NIENTE.
E non mi sento di darle torto, perchè certe gelosie che io conosco bene, ti fanno mentire su cazzate per il quieto vivere.

E tu non ascolti niente.
Se te l'avesse detto, tu avresti fatto casino.
Prova a negarlo


----------



## Spider (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> e ti ha mentito proprio perchè già sapeva che tu avresti fatto un casino da cinema per niente.
> NIENTE.
> E non mi sento di darle torto, perchè certe gelosie che io conosco bene, ti fanno mentire su cazzate per il quieto vivere.
> 
> ...


mamma mia Tebina, quanto sei chioccia.
in senso positivo, intendo.
veramente sto ragazzo lo stai aiutando, dovrebbe pagarti la consulenza.
Infondi speranza, forza, coraggio.
sarebbe necessario che lui si resettasse, iniziasse veramente dal nuovo, dal diverso.
proclama che è cambiato, che con lei è stato diverso (da ex traditore)
ma in realtà, come vedi è pieno di orgoglio e senso dell'onore.
la verità è che se anche scomoda, la verità lui dovrebbe accettarla e comprenderla,
 allora si che è veramente cambiato.
Finchè ragiona in termini di onore, orgoglio, cm di cazzo preso (da lei) non andrà lontano.
non basta proclamarsi "diversi" devi sentire di essere "diverso".
pensa che lo distrugge il dubbio, ma allora se fosse accaduto veramente?
...e ancora parla di ammmmmmore.
col cazzarola che sarebbe rimasto, li dove sta.
ma restando ora con questo dubbio, si è costruito la sua condanna a vita....


----------



## Tebina (25 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> mamma mia Tebina, quanto sei chioccia.
> in senso positivo, intendo.
> veramente sto ragazzo lo stai aiutando, dovrebbe pagarti la consulenza.
> Infondi speranza, forza, coraggio.
> ...


Si che sono chioccia, credo lo abbiano capito anche i muri, anche quando "cazzio" o mi esprimo in maniera allegorica.


Sai Spider, io credo nell'amore.
Quello che ti fa cambiare in meglio e ti fa superare tutto, se dall'altra parte è ricambiato.
Poi nello specifico, il tradimento...beh, sai come la penso, e Dylan lo vedo che si sta scavando la fossa da solo.
Mi piace Dylan, anche se lo prenderei per un orecchio.
Non mi sembra cretino ed è abbastanza giovane da poter cambiare un minimo.
Perchè ripeto.
Mi spezzo ma non mi piego è una cazzata (per me) quando si è in coppia.
E l'orgoglio non è amore.


E infatti io non lo sono orgogliosa. Ho le mie idee e le porto avanti, ma l'orgoglio nei sentimenti è una gigantesca cazzata
Sempre secondo me.


----------



## Dyaln (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Si che sono chioccia, credo lo abbiano capito anche i muri, anche quando "cazzio" o mi esprimo in maniera allegorica.
> 
> 
> Sai Spider, io credo nell'amore.
> ...


Oggi mi sono preso una giornata per me. Moto, ho visto un vecchio amico, ho preso delle cose che mi servivano e lo stare da solo mi ha aperto il cervello. Davvero gelosia attenuata e sto meglio. Davvero. Se ha combinata la cazzata non lo so e non ho prove. Ok le credo. Tanto se continuerà a farmela dietro me ne accorgerò ancora e lì il colpo sarà attenuato. Più facile chiudere. Con gli amici si sta bene. La convivenza serrata me lo aveva fatto dimemticare.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non ci ho visto malizia ma che lo scemo la chiama patata e lei risponde con tesoro... Nervoso a 2000 e poi lui dice di non sopportare questa situazione...cosa? Che non gli presto la morosa per fottersela? Qua le cose sono 2. O la mia ragazza è troppo ingenua o troppo furba. Io mi fido sperando che sia la prima. Se mi sta prendendo per il culo dopo tutto quello che mi ha detto reagirei veramente male...


Bhè sul patata e tesoro ...
forse qualche dubbio verrebbe anche a me...
non su di lei ... Ma sul fatto che prima o poi lo scemo possa provarci...


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

Dyaln ha detto:


> Oggi mi sono preso una giornata per me. Moto, ho visto un vecchio amico, ho preso delle cose che mi servivano e lo stare da solo mi ha aperto il cervello. Davvero gelosia attenuata e sto meglio. Davvero. Se ha combinata la cazzata non lo so e non ho prove. *Ok le credo. Tanto se continuerà a farmela dietro me ne accorgerò ancora e lì il colpo sarà attenuato. Più facile chiudere. Con gli amici si sta bene. La convivenza serrata me lo aveva fatto dimemticare.*


Bravo!
Esatto. Con gli amici si sta bene. Perchè annullarsi nella coppia, rinunciando ad una parte di se, non è mai buono.
L'hai provato oggi. Hai scritto che la convivenza serrata te lo ha fatto dimenticare.

Voi umanimrgreen pensate che annullarvi nella coppia sia giusto, ma non è così. Non si nasce gemelli siamesi, no?
le differenza vanno coltivate perchè arricchiscono.
Prendi aria Dylan. Respira. Vedrai che la tua coppia, questa o un altra, ne beneficerà alla grande.
e non solo la coppia, ma anche tu.


----------



## Zeeva (25 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bravo!
> Esatto. Con gli amici si sta bene. Perchè annullarsi nella coppia, rinunciando ad una parte di se, non è mai buono.
> L'hai provato oggi. Hai scritto che la convivenza serrata te lo ha fatto dimenticare.
> 
> ...


quoto e approvo tutti dal mio ultimo post.
esattamente ciò che volevo trasmettere a Dylan.
Specialmente con riferimento alla sua età

Sono reduce da un pranzo durato dalle 11,30 alle 21...parecchie bott di barricati oltre 5 anni, rum solo+cioccolato fondente+sigaro x concludere....(per non parlare delle fettuccine con il mio "famoso" ragù, spiedo bresciano, involtini, patate arrosto e polenta...)
meglio che mi ritiri, va':carneval: :nclpf:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> quoto e approvo tutti dal mio ultimo post.
> esattamente ciò che volevo trasmettere a Dylan.
> Specialmente con riferimento alla sua età
> 
> ...



Alla faccia del pranzo!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Zeeva (25 Novembre 2012)

gli involtini, in verità, si chiamerebbero "*uccelli scappati*"...ma qui, di sicuro, "invio là" un vespaio......


----------



## Zeeva (25 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Alla faccia del pranzo!!:mrgreen:


mia nonna era bolognese....non posso non essere brava a fare il ragù, ti pare?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> mia nonna era bolognese....non posso non essere brava a fare il ragù, ti pare?



Che buono il ragù ...!!!!!
complimenti per la costanza di tutte quelle ore ...
Non ce la farei mai...


----------



## Zeeva (25 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che buono il ragù ...!!!!!
> complimenti per la costanza di tutte quelle ore ...
> Non ce la farei mai...


ragù preparato ieri, spiedo acceso alle 6,30 questa mattina per essere pronto alle 13


----------



## Zeeva (25 Novembre 2012)

sono ubriaca di stanchezza, di vino , di rum.
ma anche (abbastanza) felice :canna:


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2012)

L'unica cosa, anche per me non ti ha tradito, ma patatina e tesoro...sii chiaro alla tua compagna che nomignoli del genere con un amico sono alquanto fuorvianti e sconvenienti e che anche un bradipo senza cervello ci arriverebbe. Puoi crederle, ma chiedile anche di portarti rispetto, perchè patatina o tesoro sono una mancanza di rispetto a te e se fosse anche lui a continuare, lei dovrebbbe dire chiaramente al tizio di smetterla. 

basta, non sei cornuto, ma cerca di diminuire la tua gelosia e allo stesso tempo cerca di capire se la tua lei è una possibile traditrice, non fidarti di quello che dice, che se ti tradisse ti lascerebbe, sono cazzate. Lei ha già tradito e non ha avuto sensi di colpa nel farlo, carissimo, questo è un male incredibile, perchè ho conosciuto chi ha tradito e si è sentito così male nei confronti del partner per una scopata con chi manco conosceva che ha compreso che tradire è sbagliato, questa è l'unica forma di tradimento che concepisco, solo una volta e come errore sentito.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*DYLAN,*



Daniele ha detto:


> L'unica cosa, anche per me non ti ha tradito, ma patatina e tesoro...sii chiaro alla tua compagna che nomignoli del genere con un amico sono alquanto fuorvianti e sconvenienti e che anche un bradipo senza cervello ci arriverebbe. Puoi crederle, ma chiedile anche di portarti rispetto, perchè patatina o tesoro sono una mancanza di rispetto a te e se fosse anche lui a continuare, lei dovrebbbe dire chiaramente al tizio di smetterla.
> 
> basta, non sei cornuto, ma cerca di diminuire la tua gelosia e allo stesso tempo cerca di capire se la tua lei è una possibile traditrice, non fidarti di quello che dice, che se ti tradisse ti lascerebbe, sono cazzate. Lei ha già tradito e non ha avuto sensi di colpa nel farlo, carissimo, questo è un male incredibile, perchè ho conosciuto chi ha tradito e si è sentito così male nei confronti del partner per una scopata con chi manco conosceva che ha compreso che tradire è sbagliato, questa è l'unica forma di tradimento che concepisco, solo una volta e come errore sentito.


....devi fare come ti senti, ma ribadisco che i segnali non sono dei migliori. Secondo me il tuo istinto ci aveva visto bene, poi sono scattate le razionalizzazioni e ti sei attaccato alle sue  e (tue) spiegazioni. Prenditi tempo, valuta e tienila sotto controllo discretamente, lasciandole sempre il massimo grado di libertà. Sei innamorato, sei fuso. Ottimo, ma non vedo una corrispondenza piena. Stai attento! Se riesci a stare sereno, vivitela tranquillo. Ma se inizi a soffrire, rispettati e lasciala immediatamente.

Un abbraccio,

Tiz.


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'unica cosa, anche per me non ti ha tradito, ma patatina e tesoro...sii chiaro alla tua compagna che nomignoli del genere con un amico sono alquanto fuorvianti e sconvenienti e che anche un bradipo senza cervello ci arriverebbe. Puoi crederle, ma chiedile anche di portarti rispetto, perchè patatina o tesoro sono una mancanza di rispetto a te e se fosse anche lui a continuare, lei dovrebbbe dire chiaramente al tizio di smetterla.
> 
> basta, non sei cornuto, ma cerca di diminuire la tua gelosia e allo stesso tempo cerca di capire se la tua lei è una possibile traditrice, non fidarti di quello che dice, che se ti tradisse ti lascerebbe, sono cazzate. Lei ha già tradito e non ha avuto sensi di colpa nel farlo, carissimo, questo è un male incredibile, perchè ho conosciuto chi ha tradito e si è sentito così male nei confronti del partner per una scopata con chi manco conosceva che ha compreso che tradire è sbagliato, questa è l'unica forma di tradimento che concepisco, solo una volta e come errore sentito.


quoto tutto, però...anche Dylan è un traditore, quindi lo stesso discorso bisognerebbe farlo anche al contrario.
Direi che sono pari.
Perchè lei dovrebbe fidarsi di lui?
Anzi. Lui è passato sopra ad un amicizia per lei, e questo si che è un bel tradimento di quelli pesanti.
Peggio lei, che era la fidanzata dell'amico o Dylan che visto che la voleva, è passato sopra un amicizia?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Ma godetevi la vita, per me tradire la mia ex con una delle sue migliori amiche è stata una delle cose più eccitanti della mia esistenza!!

Dylan lascia che faccia quel che vuole, finchè ti vuole bene cosa importa se a letto si porta qualche altro? 
L'amore non è necessariamente monogamia!
Trovati una bella amante anche tu e magari per l'anniversario fai arrivare a casa sto tizio e fate una bella cosa a tre con lei!
La vita è troppo breve per fare i moralisti, hai una bella donna, sei giovane e sano, sii felice!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma godetevi la vita, per me tradire la mia ex con una delle sue migliori amiche è stata una delle cose più eccitanti della mia esistenza!!
> 
> Dylan lascia che faccia quel che vuole, finchè ti vuole bene cosa importa se a letto si porta qualche altro?
> L'amore non è necessariamente monogamia!
> ...


AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Simy (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma godetevi la vita, per me tradire la mia ex con una delle sue migliori amiche è stata una delle cose più eccitanti della mia esistenza!!
> 
> Dylan lascia che faccia quel che vuole, finchè ti vuole bene cosa importa se a letto si porta qualche altro?
> L'amore non è necessariamente monogamia!
> ...


amen


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma godetevi la vita, per me tradire la mia ex con una delle sue migliori amiche è stata una delle cose più eccitanti della mia esistenza!!
> 
> Dylan lascia che faccia quel che vuole, finchè ti vuole bene cosa importa se a letto si porta qualche altro?
> L'amore non è necessariamente monogamia!
> ...


:yoga:

Registrati come Maestro Zen.


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma godetevi la vita, per me tradire la mia ex con una delle sue migliori amiche è stata una delle cose più eccitanti della mia esistenza!!
> 
> Dylan lascia che faccia quel che vuole, finchè ti vuole bene cosa importa se a letto si porta qualche altro?
> L'amore non è necessariamente monogamia!
> ...



hai anche tu amici con brutti mali per caso?:mrgreen:
(senza gufare gli amici s'intende)


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma godetevi la vita, per me tradire la mia ex con una delle sue migliori amiche è stata una delle cose più eccitanti della mia esistenza!!
> 
> Dylan lascia che faccia quel che vuole, finchè ti vuole bene cosa importa se a letto si porta qualche altro?
> L'amore non è necessariamente monogamia!
> ...


Invece per me fu molto seccante....
Scoprire che la mia raga...

Parlava con la sua amica 

di tutte le mie robe intime....

E sentirsi dire...
Eh...lo so che a te piacciono tanto le parolacce....sai lei me l'ha confidato...

Ma come non sai che tra donne ci si dice tutto?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------

